# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φλώρος κάνει εμετό περιστασιακά

## Lorthos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω ένα φλωράκο εδώ και 12 χρόνια.
Διάβασα στους κανόνες του φόρουμ για τα ιθαγενή πουλιά πως χρειάζεται φωτογραφία με το βραχιολάκι στο πόδι. Τον φλώρο μου τον είχε φέρει ο πετέρας μου απο Pet Shop την άνοιξη του 2006 επειδή είχα στεναχωρηθεί που πέθανε το προηγούμενο πουλάκι μας. Εκείνη τη περίοδο θυμάμαι πως όλα τα Pet Shop της περιοχής δεν είχαν βραχιολάκια στα πόδια των πουλιών και σήμερα είμαι συνειδητοποιημένος ενάντια στο πιάσιμο άγριων πουλιών και δε θα κράταγα ένα νέο πουλί αιχμάλωτο αν μου το έδιναν.

Παρατήρησα μία φορά τη περασμένη βδομάδα και ξανά σήμερα, πως ανέβαζε μασημένη τροφή στο στόμα του και προσπαθούσε να τη ξαναμασήσει ή τη σκούπιζε επάνω στις πατήθρες του κλουβιού. Είναι λαίμαργο πουλί γενικά και την πρώτη φορά σκέφτηκα πως είχε φάει πολύ και τον πείραξε λόγω της ηλικίας του αλλά αφού έγινε ξανά σήμερα έχω ανησυχήσει πως δε φταίει η ηλικία του αλλά καποιος άλλος παράγοντας.

Τους τελευταίους μήνες οι κουτσουλιες του αφήνουν κιτρινοπράσινα στίγματα στο χαρτί. Νόμιζα στην αρχή πως ίσως είχαν πάρει χρώμα απο πολυβιταμίνη που του είχα βάλει στο νερο (Μία βδομάδα διάρκεια οι βιταμίνες, με μια βδομάδα κενό και ξανά μια βδομάδα βιταμίνη ύστερα). Παρόλλα αυτά, ύστερα απο μήνες αφού σταμάτησα τις βιταμίνες οι κουτσουλιές διατήρησαν το χρωματισμό τους και τώρα είχαμε και αυτούς τους 2 εμετους (που παρατήρησα) μέσα στο δεκαήμερο οπότε έπρεπε να λάβω δράση.

Το χαρτί και το νερό του τα αλλάζω καθημερινά τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Παλιά τον καθάριζε ο πατέρας μου αλλά επειδή στο τέλος τον είχε παραμελημενο και τον καθάριζε 2 φορές τον μήνα, τον ανέλαβα εγώ για να μη πάθει τίποτα.

Δε μου φάνηκε να έχει πρόβλημα στην κατάπωση της τροφής καθώς κάθε μέρα που αλλάζω το χαρτί υπάρχει πληθώρα απο κουτσουλίες, οπότε οι εμετοί δε συμβαίνουν κάθρε φορά που τρώει. Κελαηδάει κανονικά για την ηλικία του ο γεράκος και είναι και φέτος πυρωμένος.

Συγνώμη για το τεράστιο κέιμενο αλλά θεώρησα καλό να παρέχω όσες περισότερες πληροφορίες γίνεται για το πουλάκι. Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες απο τις σημερινές του κουτσουλιές.




Φωτογραφία του φλωράκου που έβγαλα 2 μήνες πριν


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και για κάθε πιθανή βοήθεια.

----------


## Titribit

Βγαλε καποια φωτογραφια της κοιλιας του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα (τα βρεχεις ελαφρως) και επισης δωσε μας παραπανω λεπτομερειες για την διατροφη του

Ο καθρεπτης στο κλουβακι του ειναι περιττος και απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχει ενα θεμα με το κλουβι του απο αποψη καταστασης

----------


## Lorthos

Το εξωτερικό περίβλημα γύρω απο το κουβί το είχε φτιάξει ο πατέρας μου με χαρτόνι για τη πλάτη του κλουβιού και νάυλον στα πλάγια και πάνω, για να κόβει ρεύματα αέρα τις πιο κρύες εποχές. Το αφαίρεσα τον περασμένο μήνα και πράγματι δεν είχε καλή καθαριότητα απο την άποψη πως υπήρχαν τσόφλια και υπολείματα σπόρων στα τοιχώματα που φαίνονται και στη φωτογραφία.

Αυτό που με ανησύχησε είναι πως ο φλώρος μασάει συχνα τα κάγκελα και τα γλύφει και το έκανε αυτό σε σημέιο που έφυγε το χρώμα απο το σίδερο και πιθανότατα να είχε σκουριά.
 Κάλυψα πλέον αυτά τα κάγκελα με ένα μεγάλο σουπιοκόκαλο ώστε να μη μπορεί να τα δαγκώνει και να ασχολέιται με αυτό.

Θα τον πιάσω άυριο να βγάλω φωτογραφία την κοιλιά του. Με βρεγμένο βαμβάκι του βρέχετε τα πούπουλα; Tόσα χρόνια αποφεύγει να βραχεί και δε μπαίνει ούτε σε μπανιέρες να πλυθεί το καλοκαίρι, περα απο το κεφάλι του.

Η τροφή που του βάζω είναι κοινή χύμα τροφή με μίξη σπόρων για αγριοπούλια απο Pet Shop. Μέχρι το προηγούμενο χρόνο που δεν του έβαζα εγώ την τροφή, ο πατέρας μου έβαζε και σε μπολάκια τις χρωματιστές "αυγοτροφές" που πουλάνε στα Pet Shops, τις οποίες έχω πλεόν καταργήσει γιατί διαβασα τα χειρότερα για αυτές (ότι δεν έχουν οφέλη στα πουλιά και είναι όλο ζάχαρη).

----------


## Titribit

Οχι με βαμβακι,απλα με τα δαχτυλα σου

Τροφη ειναι προτιμοτερο να πας σε ενα επωνυμο μειγμα,"κοινη" τροφη δεν υφισταται

Το κλουβακι με την πρωτη ευκαιρια καλο θα ειναι να αλλαξει,ισως ειναι και η αιτια για οτι αναφερεις

----------


## Lorthos

Έχεις δίκαιο για το κλουβί, το απέφευγα να το αλλάξω γιατί είναι ήδη γεράκος, 12 χρόνια στα χέρια μου, και φοβόμουν μην τον στρεσάρω με καινούριο κλουβί, αλλά αν εν τέλη το κλουβί είναι ο κύριος λόγος που επιβαρύνεται η υγεία του θα το αλλάξω. 

Συνήθως την αγοράζουμε απο το Pet City την τροφή, τη ζητάμε ως χύμα τροφή για αγριοπούλια. Πιστεύεις πως είναι ελλιπής ως κύρια διατροφή του; 


Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## Lorthos

Έβγαλα και φωτογραφία την κοιλιά του, ήταν ιδιαίτερα ζωηρός και παραμέρησα τα πούπουλα στις άκρες όσο μπορούσα, ελπίζω να βοηθήσει αυτή η φώτο. 



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Titribit

Στη φωτο εχει βγει στηθος και χανουμε την κοιλια που ειναι ακριβως κατψ απο το λιπακι που βλεπεις.

Ειναι λιγο οξυμωρο αυτο που βλπεπουμε γιατι ενω εχει λιπακι,δειχνει αωυνατο του πουλι.

Επισης απο το λιγο που βλεπω τα πελματα του μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι εχει θεμα με ακαρεα


Θα χρειαστει μια φωτο που να φαινεται η κοιλια αλλα και τα πελματα


σε οτι αναφορα την τροφη το βλεπω φτωχο το μειγμα για αγριοπουλια

----------


## Lorthos

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη ανταπόκριση!

Αυτό για τα ακάρεα μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό παρά το ότι δεν έχω γνώσεις η εμπειρία στο θέμα.
 Τα τελευτία χρόνια τα πόδια του είχαν γίνει αρκετά "ανάγλυφα" λες και είχαν ένα "εξωσκελετό' από ημίσκληρο δέρμα. Το θεώρησα και αυτό πως ήταν λόγω ηλικίας του πουλιού. 
Τις τελευταίες βδομάδες παρατήρησα ότι δεν είχαν πλέον παντού την έξτρα στρώση δέρματος και τον είδα καμια δυο φορές να τσιμπάει τα πόδια του και να μασάει κάτι.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση τυχόν ακάρεα απο τα πόδια να τον πειράξανε στα πεπτικά του όργανα επειδή ίσως τα έτρωγε;

Έτσι ήταν τα πόδια του μέχρι δυο μήνες πριν.

 Τώρα δείχνουν σαν να έχει καθαρίσει μέρος τους επειδή τα τσίμπαγε, δε παρατήρησα κάποια πληγη στα πόδια ευτυχώς.

Βλέπω πως το πάνω ράμφος του είναι και λερωμένο κοντά στα ρουθούνια.


Θα προσπαθήσω το απόγευμα να τον ξαναπιάσω με τη βοήθεια κάποιου μέλους της οικογένειας που θα είναι στο σπίτι για να δούμε καλύτερα την κοιλιά και τα πόδια.

----------


## Titribit

Το ραμφος δεν ειναι καθαρο στην φωτο αλλα τα ποδια εχουν θεμα

Θα χρειαστεις αλοιφη epithol και επαλειψη καθημερινα σε αντιθετη φορα με τις φωλιδες (απο τα δαχτυλα προς το πελμα)

----------


## Lorthos

Του έβαλα σήμερα το απόγευμα epithol, ήταν λίγο δύσκολο γιατί μαζεύει τα πόδια του κλειστά στη κοιλιά όταν τον πιάνουμε και λέρωσα λίγο και τα πούπουλα στη κοιλιά του με την κρέμα.

Βγαίνει και δύσκολα απο τα χέρια η κρέμα, επειδή έχει βαζελίνη, ελπίζω να μη του χαλάσει πολύ το φτέρωμα .

Έβγαλα και άλλη μια φωτογραφία, αυτή τη φορά το πιο χαμηλό σημείο από την προηγούμενη. Παραλίγο να μας φύγει απο τα χέρια γιατί ήταν ζωηρός και δε μπόρεσα να φανερώσω τη κοιλιά παραπάνω για να μην τον στρεσάρω. Παρατήρησα μια οριζόντια πορτοκαλί/καφέ γραμμή στο δέρμα κάτω κάτω που φαίνεται και στη φώτο, δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι.


5 λεπτά πριν τον πιάσω είχα βάλει το χέρι μου στο κλουβί κρατώντας ένα μπολάκι με τροφή (Έχει πάντα μέσα τροφή σταθερά αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες που έχω αναλάβει τη φροντίδα του με έχει μάθει και έρχεται και τρώει και απο το χέρι μου εάν του προσφέρω) , ήρθε γρήγορα γρήγορα για να φάει αλλά πριν προλάβει να βουτήξει σπόρο, του ανέβηκε πάλι προηγούμενη τροφή στο στόμα και τα έριξε στη πατήθρα. Τα καθάρισα και πρόσεξα πως ήταν 3-4 μικρά σποράκια κολλημένα όλα μαζί σε ένα διάφανο μιγμα με λίγες μικρές φούσκες σαν αφρό.

----------


## amastro

Λιπάκι είναι αυτό στην κοιλιά, τίποτα το περίεργο.
Τα πόδια του θα στρώσουν με την epithol. Πρόσεχε μην του λερώνεις τα φτερά γιατί δεν καθαρίζουν εύκολα.
Για την τροφή που βγάζει, εγώ στη θέση σου αρχικά θα άλλαζα μείγμα και αν συνέχιζε να την βγάζει, θα έδινα κάποια αντιβίωση.

----------


## NickKo

Συμφωνω με αντρεα .. εχει καρινα αν δν με γελα η φωτο .. χρειαζεται σιγουρα κατι .. γτ θα χειροτερευσει .. δεν ειμαι ειδικος γ αυτο ισως να πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις πτηνιατρο .. οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες ισως εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι τα πρασινα υγρα νομιζω κτ τετοιο υποδεικνυουν .... θελει πιο καθαρη φωτο της κοιλιας σιγουρα ....

Υγ. Στα θεμματα με ασθενειες εδω στο φορουμ μπορεις να ριξεις μια ματια σε αναλογα περιστατικα που εχουν υπαρξει κατα καιρους καθως και αναγνωριση των κουτσουλιων και καρινας οσων αφορα τις ασθενειες ..

Καλη αναρρωση

HelloWorld

----------


## Lorthos

Τι είναι η καρίνα; Eίναι όταν φαίνεται το κόκαλο στον θώρακα του πουλιού; To έψαχνα για ώρα και στο google αλλά δε βρήκα κάποια καθαρή εξήγηση πέρα απο κάποια άρθρα που μιλάγανε για κοκκιδίωση και διαβάζοντας τα με επιασε κ αλλη παράνοια για το πουλάκι και έχω ανχωθεί.

Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω κάποιο πτηνίατρο στην περιοχή και τα οικονομικά μας δε μας επιτρέπουν αυτή τη στιγμή πολλά, φοβάμαι και να μην ταλαιπωρήσω και το φλωράκο λόγω της ηλικίας του.

Το απόγευμα που έκανε τον εμετό που ανέφερα πιο πριν, παρατήρησα πως και τα 3-4 σποράκια που έβγαλε που ήταν κολημένα μαζί ήταν όλα η ίδια κατηγορία σπόρου(τα μικρά στρογγυλά ανοιχτόχρωμα σποράκια που μοιάζουν σαν μικροσόπικές φακές). 


Τι άλλη τροφή μπορώ να του δώσω για να τον βοηθήσω; Σπόρους η τίποτα σκουληκάκια απο Pet Shop; Κάνει να του βάλω και μισό βρασμένο σφιχτό αυγό σε αυγοθήκη να τρώει; Όσο πιο περισσότερο ψάχνω το φορουμ για πληροφορίες και άλλα περιστατικά, τόσο πιο πολύ ανχώνομαι.  :sad:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Νομιζω ο συγκεκριμενος σπορος ειναι κινοα. Δεν νομιζω πως το πουλακι εχει θεμα με τον συγκεκριμενο σπορο οσο με την ποιοτητα του μειγματος. Πολλες φορες οι τροφες που πωλουν τα μαγαζια ειναι χυμα και συνεπως εκτεθειμενες στον ηλιο στον αερα και χαλανε. Εγω πρωσωπικα θα εφτιαχνα το δικο μου μειγμα με σπορους απο βιολογικα προιοντα, θα δεις σχετικα θεματα στην καταλληλη ενοτητα. Δεν θα ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη η τροφη του απο οτι τωρα, και θα βελτιωσεις κατα πολυ την διατροφη του. Οσον αφορα τον εμετο,  αφου το ειδες η κινιση ηταν σπασμωδικη? Αν και δεν ξερω πολλα απο ασθενειες μπορει να ειναι τοξικωση η ecoli τουλαχιστον ετσι αναφερεται σε αλλα αρθρα με το ιδιο συμπτωμα. Ανεβασε αν μπορεις καθαροτερες φωτογραφιες  απο κοιλια και δες αν στο εσωτερικο του στοματος υπαρχουν λευκα σημαδια. Αν εχει κατι απο ολα αυτα το πουλακι θελει αντιβιωση. Κανε πρωτα αυτα που σου ειπα για να δουν και τα υπολοιπα μελη. Ευχομαι να μην ειναι σοβαρο.

----------


## Lorthos

Αυτά τα σπόρια έχουν φλούδα και πρέπει να τα μασάει και να τα ανοίγει; Μήπως επειδή είναι μικρά απο τη λαιμαργία του κάποια τα κατεβάζει αμάσητα και μετα τον ενοχλούν και τα κάνει εμετό γιατί είναι και γεράκος;

Δεν έκανε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο σπασμό όταν ανέβασε την τροφή, μία κίνηση στο λαιμό του νομίζω είδα και ανεβασε ξανά την τροφή και άρχισε να την μασάει και να τη σκουπίζει, σε κάποιους εμετούς είχε και μια γλοιώδη άσπρη ουσία μαζί όπως αυτή της κουτσουλιάς, πιθανότατα ήταν ήδη μασημένη τροφή.

Αν τελικά του βάλω αντιβίωση μπορεί να τον πειράξει στο συκώτι δεδομένου πως εδω και μήνες είναι κιτρινοπράσινες οι κουτσουλιές και μπορεί να είναι πειραγμένο;;

----------


## Lorthos

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία απο την κοιλιά του σήμερα. Και πάλι ήταν πολύ ζωηρός και δε μπορεσα να την φανερώσω παραπάνω. 

τον κρατάγαμε και αρκετη ώρα στα χερια μέχρι να βγάλουμε φώτο την κοιλιά και να του βάλω και κρεμα στα πόδια και όταν τον αφησαμε πίσω στο κλουβί έκατσε για λιγάκι κάτω με ανοιχτό το στόμα απο το άνχος, μέχρι που τον επιστρέψαμε στη βεράντα και είδε τα άλλα μας 2 πουλάκια και συνήλθε.



Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο που αφιερώνετε να διαβάσετε τα posts μου και για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## Titribit

Δεν διακρινεται κατι με βαση οτι μπορουμε να δουμε

Τα ποδια σιγουρα σε κακη κατασταση

----------


## Αριστειδης

Νομιζω τα ποδια ειναι σε δευτερη μοιρα. Κυριο θεμα ειναι να δουμε γιατι κανει τον εμετο. Αν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο η οτιδηποτε αλλο. Αν το βλεπεις και στρεσαρεται παρα πολυ ασε τα ποδια για λιγο καιρο. Μια καθαρη φωτο απο την κοιλια θα βοηθουσε να δουμε τι εχει. Μην δωσεις καποια αντιβιωση ετσι. Ισως του κανει κακο. Περιμενε και αλλα μελη που ξερουν καλυτερα

----------


## amatina

Bactrimel (400+80) mg/5 ml, σιρόπι (FORTE) 5 cc ανά λίτρο νερού για 5 ημέρες+ βιταμίνη Α . 3 ημέρες μια πολυβιταμίνη και βλέπεις, εάν δεν υποχωρήσουν τα συμπτώματα συνεχίζεις την αγωγή.

----------


## Lorthos

Αριστείδη, ίσως να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά είναι η τέταρτη μέρα που του έβαλα epithol, να του βάλω καμια δυο μέρες ακόμα να μη πάνε χαμένες οι μέρες που του έχω ήδη βάλει; 
Στο pet shop που την πήραμε ο πωλητής είπε να γίνει εφαρμογή για 15 μέρες, στο ίντερνετ που έψαξα διάβασα για 5 μέρες εφαρμογή αρχικά.

Την κοιλιά του 3 φορές προσπάθησα να τη φανερώσω παραπάνω αλλά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο έτσι όπως μαζεύεται όταν τον πιάνουμε.
Το καλό είναι πως είναι ακόμα ζωηρός και κελαηδάει το πρωί.

Το κακό είναι πως και σήμερα πριν νυχτώσει έκανε ξανά έμετό αρκετά σπόρια μαζί τα τράβηξα φωτογραφία και φαίνονται όλα αμάσητα και αχώνευτα

Ωστόσο υπήρχαν κανονικά κουτσουλιές με περιεχόμενο κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας στον πάτο του κλουβιού.

@amatina To Bactrimel το κόίταξα είναι αντιβιωση σωστά; Σου έχει τύχει και σένα με πουλάκι και βοήθησε; Το Forte το έψαξα στο google και μου βγάζει σιρόπι για βήχα. 

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Lorthos

Πήρα σήμερα το Aviomycine της Tafarm, μου είπαν πως πιστεύουν πως θα τον βοηθήσει αλλά επειδή είναι γεράκος να ρίχνω λίγο μικρότερη δοση στο νερό απο αυτή που γράφει για να μην τον βαρύνει στο συκώτι. 
Πιστέυετε πως αρμόζει αυτο το φάρμακο για τα συμπτώματα που έχω αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## adreas

ειναι το  ιδιο  με  αυτο   που  σου  ειπε  ο  Μιχαλης αν  και  εγω  θα  ελεγα  σε  πατασιτα   ειναι  ο  εμετος  η  τριχομοναδα  θα ελεγα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απο φαρμακα δεν γνωριζω ουτε κατα ποσο θα τον επηρεασει αρνητικα η χορηγηση της κανονικης δοσολογιας. Εγω θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις με την κανονικη δοσολογια και πως δεν νομιζω να δημιουργησει προβλημα. Ισως η λιγοτερη να μην κανει δουλεια. Αλλα ακομα τα παιδια δεν ειναι σιγουρα για το τι ακριβως ειναι. Οσο για την epithol εσυ βλεπεις το πουλακι και ξερεις. Ειναι σημαντικο να δεις μεσα στο στομα αν υπαρχουν λευκοκιτρινα μπαλακια οχι απλα επιφανειες για να αποκλυσουμε την περισπτωση της τριχομοναδας. Το πουλακι το εχεις σε εσωτερικο η εξωτερικο χωρο? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηρθε σε επαφη με αλλα πουλια?

----------


## Lorthos

Το έχω στο μπαλκόνι όλο το χρόνο εκτός από όταν έπεφτε η θερμοκρασία κατω των 10. Μέχρι πρόσφατα στη πλευρά της βεράντας που έχουμε τα πουλιά είχαμε κατεβασμένο νάυλον-τέντα για τα ρεύματα αέρα οπότε θα ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να εισέρχονται άλλα πουλιά εκεί.

Όταν τον πιάσαμε και δάγκωνε το δάχτυλο δεν παρατήρησα λευκοκίτρινα μπαλάκια, ήταν ροζ μέσα το στόμα του μέχρι το σημείο που είναι στους ανθρώπους οι αμυγδαλές, αλλά δε μπόρεσα να δω καλά και μέσα στον οισοφάγο του.
Του αλλάξαμε χθες κλουβί για να μην βρίσκει καγκελα με σκουριά και τα τσιμπάει. Προσπάθησα να είναι παρόμοιες οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού και η διάταξη του εσωτερικού χώρου αλλά πρέπει να το κατάλαβε πως ήταν άλλο και ανχώθηκε λίγο. Κάθετα πιο πολύ στα κάτω κλαριά από όταν τον βάλαμε στο νέο κλουβί σα να φοβάται να πετάξει στα ψηλά κλαριά.

Πως είναι πιο εύκολο να τον κάνω να ανοίξει το στόμα να το δω καλύτερα χωρίς να τον στρεσάρω πολύ;

Κελαηδά κανονικά και σήμερα, τα ξημερώματα έκανε και τη δυνατή "σφυρίχτρα". 

Η αντιβίωση γράφει 5-7 σταγώνες στα 100ml. Του έβαλα 2 σταγώνες στην μικρή ποτίστρα που παίρνει 40ml χθες.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

(Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο, μεγάλο κενό) 


Πριν δώσεις αντιβίωση...
Η Κίνοα περιέχει σαπωνινες 
Πριν πόσο καιρό έφαγε χρώμα από το κλουβί;
Ίσως να έδινες κοπρανα και γαστρικά υγρά  για εξεταση;
Ο εμετός είναι θέμα πεπτικου γιατί αντιβίωση, ίσως μηλοξυδο για κάποιες ημέρες μεχρι να πάρεις αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων. 
Μικρό κόστος για μεγάλη αγάπη.

----------


## Lorthos

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτά τα σποράκια πρέπει να είναι κεχρί που βάζουν συνήθως στις τροφες για αγρια πουλιά και όχι κινόα. 
Υπάρχει κάποια τρόφη συσκευασμένη που να είναι καλύτερη για το πουλί όσο παίρνει το φάρμακο;

Το κλουβί το καινούριο το βάλαμε τη Δευτέρα. Στο παλιό τσίμπαγε συνέχεια τα κάγκελα και σε κάποια σημεία είχε ξεφλουδίσει το χρώμα και φαινόταν σκουριασμένο το σίδερο. Τα είχα καλύψει με θήκη με σουπιοκόκαλο για να μη τα τσιμπάει την περασμένη βδομάδα αλλά δε ξέρω αν βρήκε σε κάποιο αλλο σημέιο του κλουβιού και τσίμπαγε μέχρι που το αλλάξαμε.

Που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για εξέταση τα κοπρανα και υγρά; Oι κτηνίατροι στη περιοχή ασχολούνται μόνο με μεγαλύτερα ζώα όπως γάτες και σκυλιά.
Αντιβίωση μου πρότειναν πολλά άτομα σε περίπτωση που έχει μικρόβια-βακτήρια.

Παρατήρησα πως κάνει συχνά το στόμα και ο λαιμός του την κίνηση που κάνει και στον άνθρωπο όταν καταπίνει υγρά, ακόμα και όταν δεν τρώει ή πινει νερό.

Το μηλόξυδο πως το χρησιμοποιώ για πουλάκια; Πρέπει να μπει σε νερό που δεν έχει αντιβίωση;

----------


## koukoulis

Αν δεν έχεις με τίποτα τη δυνατότητα να το πας για εξετάσεις σε κάποιον πτηνίατρο, τότε θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι θα κάνεις....
για το στομάχι καλή θεωρείται και η κία η οποία γίνεται ζελέ στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα και καλύπτε κατά κάποιον τρόπο τα τοιχώματα των σωλήνων
για τοξίκωση από μέταλλα (από τα καγκελα του κλουβιού) δίνεται συχνά καρβουνάκι ή ζεόλιθος τα οποία απορροφούν κάποιες ουσίες κι έπειτα αποβάλλονται από τον οργανισμό με τα κόπρανα. Αυτά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μαζί με δραστικές ουσίες όπως αντιβίωση ή βιταμίνες γιατί πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να υποδοσολογείται (λόγω αυτών) το πουλί. Ίσως μάλιστα να είναι αργά πλέον για να χρησιμοποιηθούν, διότι δίδονται στην πρώτη φάση της πιθανής τοξίκωσης. 
Για την αντιβίωση...αν δώσεις, θα πρέπέι να δώσεις τη συνιστώμενη ποσότητα και μάλιστα καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις απευθείας στο στόμα τη δόση που σου συστήνουν, αδιάλυτη δηλαδή, ώστε να βεβαιώνεσαι ότι λαμβάνει το απαιτούμενο και όχι λιγότερο, που θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε ανθεκτικά στη συγκεκριμένη αντιβίωση στελέχη. 
Πάντως νομίζω ότι η επιλογή του πτηνιάτρου θα πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη προσπάθεια που θα είναι καλό να σκεφτείς.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Για εξετάσεις 
***********
τηλ.253********

----------


## Lorthos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για κάθε βοήθεια. Μένω Μαρούσι Αττικής αυτή τη στιγμή. Ρώτησα κτηνίατρο της περιοχής μου και είπε πως δε μπορεί να το αναλάβει. Μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο μίας κτηνιάτρου που ασχολείται και με εξωτικά πτηνά στο χολαργό/Νέο Ψυχικό.

Δυστυχώς δε μπορούν να δώσουν καμία συμβουλή αν δεν πας απο εκεί το πουλάκι για εξέταση, κάτι που δε μπορώ να κάνω γιατί ο φλωράκος τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι πολύ ευαίσθητος στης ζέστη και δε θα αντέξει τη διαδρομή μέχρι εκεί με αυτες τις θερμοκρασίες που έχει αυτές τις μέρες συν το στρες απο τη γιατρό και τις εξετάσεις.

Σήμερα κελαηδούσε με ζωντάνια απο το πρωί για μερικές ώρες, μέχρι που πηγα να τον πιάσω μερικά λεπτά αφου είχε πιει αρκετό νερό. Μόλις τον πιάνω στο χέρι μου και προσπαθεί να φύγει, άρχισε να κάνει εμετό όλο το νερό που είχε πιει (γιατί ήταν διάφανο υγρό), δε ξέρω ποιος απο του δυο μας έπαθε μεγαλύτερο σοκ. Πρώτη φορά που το έπαθε αυτό. Τον άφησα απευθείας μέσα στο κλουβί και του έβαλα σε αποσταση έναν ανεμιστήρα για να συνέλθει. Του σταματησα και το epithol σήμερα και δε τον ξαναπιάνω τις επόμενες μέρες γιατί δε θέλω να τον στρεσάρω άλλο και να του κάνω παραπάνω κακό απο καλό. Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν τον βγάλω απο το σπίτι για την κτηνίατρο δε θα επιστρέψει μαζί μου απο τη ζέστη ή το σοκ.

Αυτές είναι πρωινές κουστουλίες και στον κόκκινο κύκλο είναι τροφή που πρέπει να είχε φτύσει το πρωί (ή χθες το βράδυ που έβαλα το χαρτί) αφού το ανέβηκε ξανά στο στόμα.


Αργότερα ξαναέφαγε κανονικά και πήγε ξανά στη ποτίστρα για νερό, αλλα επειδή είναι και καινούριο το κλουβί απο προχθές δε κινείται πολύ στο χώρο. 

Ο γεράκος το πρωί 
https://youtu.be/UXltR7ItDGs

----------


## Lorthos

Πέρασε μία βδομάδα και δείχνουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.
Την έκτη και εβδομη μέρα της αντιβίωσης δε παρατήρησα ξανά εμετό παρατηρώντας το πουλί ή ελέγχοντας το κλουβί. Ο τελευταίος εμετός που παρατήρησα ήταν το Σάββατο 7 του μήνα. Σταματήσαμε την αντιβίωση τη Δευτέρα 9 του μήνα το απόγευμα.

Τρώει κανονικά και κελαηδάει πολύ για την ηλικία του. Τώρα που συνήθησε και το νέο του κλουβί, άρχισε πάλι να γλύφει τα κάγκελα μανιωδώς, κάτι που κάνε ιαρκετά τα τελευτάια χρόνια.
Το έψαξα κα ιδιάβασα πως κάτι μπορεί να τον ενοχλεί στη γλώσσα και το κάνει συνέχεια και είδα πως η γλώσσα του φαίνεται να έχει άφτρες όταν γλύφει τα κάγκελα.
Δε τον επιασα για να μη τον στρεσάρω τώρα που είναι καλύτερα αυτές τις μέρες αλλά έβγαλα μερικές κοντινές φωτογραφίες την ώρα που γλύφει τα κάγκελα.




Την άκρη της γλώσσα που ασπρίζει λίγο και είναι μυτερή την είχα δει έτσι και τον προηγούμενο χρόνο αλλά δε περίμενα να είναι κατι ανησυχητικό. Τώρα που την είδα καλύτερα πρόσεξα πως είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση. 

Έλεγα να του βάλω 5 μέρες πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό τώρα που τέλειωσε με την αντιβίωση για να τον τονώσω. Να περιμένω πριν βάλω βιταμινες μήπως χρειάζεται κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο για τη γλώσσα του πρώτα;

----------


## amatina

Από την περιγραφή σου μάλλον είναι μύκητες, εάν δεν το πας σε γιατρό για εξετάσεις το φάρμακο που θα σου έλεγα είναι η Ronidazole

----------


## jk21

Eπιβεβαιωσε μας , αν αυτο πανω απο το ραμφος ειναι κατι σαν σπυρακι  . Αν ναι το πουλακι εχει σιγουρα ευλογια και στη γλωσσα ειναι σημαδι εναρξης υγρης μορφης και πρεπει να μας δειξεις ξανα κοιλια και δαχτυλα και να εκτιμησεις αν το πουλι εχει αδυνατισει . Επισης να δεις αν και εσωτερικα στη γλωσσα εχει κιτρινισμα σε καποια σημεια . Ειτε ειναι ευλογια ειτε οχι  , η επαλειψη στη γλωσσα με pyravlex απο φαρμακειο , δυο τουλαχιστον φορες ημερησιως , σιγουρα βοηθα  . Αν ειναι ευλογια *Ευλογιά καναρινιών (canary pox ) και φαρμακευτικές ουσίες*ομως , επειδη μαλλον εχει και την υγρη μορφη , χρειαζεται να δωσεις αμεσα zovirax υγρο (χωρις να μπορω 100 % να σου υποσχεθω οτι θα εχει αποτελεσμα )  . Να παρατηρησεις αν το πουλι τρεφεται κανονικα με σπορους αλλιως πρεπει να δινεις μαλακη τροφη (μαλλον πρεπει να δινεις ετσι κι αλλιως πχ καθημερινα αυγο ή αυγοτροφη σε αρκετα αφρατεμενη μορφη )



Αν δεν ειναι ευλογια  τοτε θα μπορουσε να ειναι ειτε απο απλη μολυνση μικροβιακη , ειτε μυκητες οπως σου ανεφερε ο Μιχαλης (και το pyravlex βοηθα και σε αυτα και στην ευλογια )  , ειτε τριχομοναδα αν δεις εσωτερικα τιποτα ογκιδια κιτρινα (ειναι συμπτωμα και σε ευλογια και σε τριχομοναδα οι κιτρινες επιφανειες απλα στην τριχομοναδα εχουν πιο ογκωδη μορφη και σε προχωρημενη κατασταση φραζουν την οδο της τροφης )  και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι χρησιμη η ρονιδαζολη σαν ουσια κτηνιατρικη ή η μετρονιδαζολη (flagyl ) σαν ανθρωπινο φαρμακο σε φαρμακειο

----------


## Lorthos

Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη και Δημήτρη.

Μπορώ ευτυχώς να επιβεβαίώσω πως αυτό πάνω απο το ράμφος δεν είναι σπυράκι, αλλά λερωμένα πουπουλα πάνω απο τα ρουθούνια που έχουν κολήσει μαζί εδώ και μήνες και τώρα είναι σαν ξερά(Θυμάμαι πως τα έχω δει τουλάχιστον απο τον Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο)

Η μπροστινή πλευρά της γλώσσας του είναι έτσι απο το 2017 τουλάχιστον από όσο θυμάμαι αλλά δεν είχα δώσει βάση τότε γιατί νόμιζα πως είναι κάποια αλλόιωση απο τα γεράματα εν άγνοιά μου. Φέτος που έχω αναλάβει τη καθαριοτητα και φροντίδα του τον παρατηρώ πιο πολύ και για αυτό πρόσεξα και την υπόλοιπη γλώσσα του που ενδέχεται να ήταν έτσι δηλαδη για πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και να τον ενοχλεί.

Το εσωτερικό τους στοματός του (εκτός της γλώσσας) μέχρι και τον οισοφάγο είναι καθαρό και με κανονικό χρωματισμό.

Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω πως πρέπει να έχετε δικαιο για τους μύκητες ή μικρόβια, γιατί αν είχε βαρία ασθένεια όπως η ευλογιά απο το 2017 θα είχε πεθάνει ή κολλήσει και τα άλλα 2 πουλάκια που έχουμε σε διπλανό κλουβί αν δε κάνω λάθος, σωστά;

Aν χρειαστεί να βάλω φάρμακο για μύκητες, να περιμένω πρώτα 5 μέρες κατα τις οποίες να του βάζω βιταμίνες για τη γρηγοροτερη ανάρρωση απο την αντιβίωση που σταματήσαμε τη Δευτέρα; To pyralvex το γνωρίζω απο συγγενή που το έπαιρνε για αφτρες στο στόμα, αλλά θέλω να αποφύγω να τον πιάνουμε 2 φορές τη μέρα για περισσότερες μέρες επειδή τον ταλαιπωρήσαμε τη περασμένη βδομάδα που έκανε ους εμετούς. 

Μπορώ να πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο για τη ποτίστρα του για αυτό το σκοπό αντί για το pyralvex και ενδέχεται να τον επιβαρύνω στα οργανά του δεδομένου πως επαιρνε 7 μέρες αντιβίωση μέχρι αυτη τη δευτέρα;

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά που αφιερώσατε χρόνο για να βοηθήσετε και να συμβουλεύσετε!

----------


## Lorthos

Ξέχασα επίσης να σου απαντήσω Μιχάλη πως με σπόρους τρέφεται κανονικά πολλές φορές τη μέρα ειδικά τις τελευταίες μερες που φαίνεται να συνήλθε απο τους εμετούς και οι κουτσουλιές του έχουν κανονικά το περιεχομενο χωνευμένης τροφής. Toυ άλλαξα τη περασμένη βδομάδα τη χύμα τροφή με την Carduelidi της Manitoba. Στη πίσω πλευρά της συσκευασίας δείχνει πως κάνει και για φλώρους. Μπορώ να του βάζω και φρέσκο βρασμένο αυγό αν του κάνει καλό φυσικά.

----------


## amatina

οι κουτσουλιές του έχουν κανονικά το περιεχομενο χωνευμένης τροφής. _Πως το κατάλαβες?_ Μπορώ να του βάζω και φρέσκο βρασμένο αυγό αν του κάνει καλό φυσικά. _Ναι, να του χορηγείς το πρωί μέχρι 2 ώρες μετά να το αποσύρεις, εάν θες το απόγευμα επαναλαμβάνεις με νέο, δώσε βιταμίνες, εάν είναι μύκητες θα αυξηθούν, μετα από τις βιταμίνες  βάλε στο νερό μηλόξυδο αφιλτράριστο βιολογικό_

----------


## Lorthos

> Ξέχασα επίσης να σου απαντήσω Μιχάλη πως με σπόρους τρέφεται κανονικά πολλές φορές τη μέρα ειδικά τις τελευταίες μερες που φαίνεται να συνήλθε απο τους εμετούς και οι κουτσουλιές του έχουν κανονικά το περιεχομενο χωνευμένης τροφής. Toυ άλλαξα τη περασμένη βδομάδα τη χύμα τροφή με την Carduelidi της Manitoba. Στη πίσω πλευρά της συσκευασίας δείχνει πως κάνει και για φλώρους. Μπορώ να του βάζω και φρέσκο βρασμένο αυγό αν του κάνει καλό φυσικά.


Συγνώμη, απάντηση στο Δημήτρη ήταν το απο πάνω που με ρώτησε αν τρώει ο φλωράκος, δε με αφήνε να επεξεργαστώ τα μηνύματα μου στο φόρουμ για να διορθώσω το όνομα.





> οι κουτσουλιές του έχουν κανονικά το περιεχομενο χωνευμένης τροφής. _Πως το κατάλαβες?_ Μπορώ να του βάζω και φρέσκο βρασμένο αυγό αν του κάνει καλό φυσικά. _Ναι, να του χορηγείς το πρωί μέχρι 2 ώρες μετά να το αποσύρεις, εάν θες το απόγευμα επαναλαμβάνεις με νέο, δώσε βιταμίνες, εάν είναι μύκητες θα αυξηθούν, μετα από τις βιταμίνες βάλε στο νερό μηλόξυδο αφιλτράριστο βιολογικό_


Στις κουτσουλιές βλέπω τα σκούρα καφε "μακαρονάκια" που είναι τα κόπρανα απο την τροφή μαζί με το άσπρο/κίτρινο που είναι τα ούρα για αυτό υποθέτω πως κατεβαίνει κανονικά η τροφή κάτω.


Δε μου φαίνεται παράξενο που μπορεί να έχει και μύκητες ο γεράκος. Θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια ο πατέρας μου τους έβραζε αυγό και το άφηνε για μέρες στο μπολάκι μέσα στο κλουβί και τον είχα κυνηγήσει για την υγιεινή και δε τους ξανάβαλε.  :: 

Του είχα δώσει βιταμίνες και για 3-4 μέρες και τις διέκοψα όταν του ξεκίνησα την αντιβίωση για 7 μέρες. Αν είναι μύκητες αυτοι στη γλώσσα θα τους έχει πιθανόν απο περυσι που την είχα δει να είναι έτσι άσπρη στο τελείωμα. Μηλόξυδο πόσο ρίχνεις άνα ml ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## amatina

Στα 500 ml νερό 2 με 2,5 ml ξύδι

----------


## dikai

Να του βάλεις μερικές μέρες ultra levure για να φτιάξει η χλωρίδα του πεπτικού.Θα μπορούσες και ταυτόχρονα με την αντιβίωση το συγκεκριμένο γιατί δεν  καταστρέφεται απο την αντιβίωση.
Το άσπρο σημάδι στην άκρη της γλώσσας είναι έτσι τουλάχιστον σε καναρίνια και δεν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα. 
Θα μπορούσες εφόσον μπορείς να πας σε κτηνίατρο(το συγκεκριμένο που σου είπαν βέβαια είναι εξιδικευμένο αλλά αρκετά ακριβό) να στείλεις δείγμα της κουτσουλιάς,σάλιου και τροφής που έχει κάνει εμετό για έλεγχο χωρίς να πας το ίδιο το πουλί.
Αντιβίωση νομίζω την AVIOMYCINE έβαλες;



> Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη και Δημήτρη.
> 
> Μπορώ ευτυχώς να επιβεβαίώσω πως αυτό πάνω απο το ράμφος δεν είναι σπυράκι, αλλά λερωμένα πουπουλα πάνω απο τα ρουθούνια που έχουν κολήσει μαζί εδώ και μήνες και τώρα είναι σαν ξερά(Θυμάμαι πως τα έχω δει τουλάχιστον απο τον Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο)
> 
> Η μπροστινή πλευρά της γλώσσας του είναι έτσι απο το 2017 τουλάχιστον από όσο θυμάμαι αλλά δεν είχα δώσει βάση τότε γιατί νόμιζα πως είναι κάποια αλλόιωση απο τα γεράματα εν άγνοιά μου. Φέτος που έχω αναλάβει τη καθαριοτητα και φροντίδα του τον παρατηρώ πιο πολύ και για αυτό πρόσεξα και την υπόλοιπη γλώσσα του που ενδέχεται να ήταν έτσι δηλαδη για πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και να τον ενοχλεί.
> 
> Το εσωτερικό τους στοματός του (εκτός της γλώσσας) μέχρι και τον οισοφάγο είναι καθαρό και με κανονικό χρωματισμό.
> 
> Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω πως πρέπει να έχετε δικαιο για τους μύκητες ή μικρόβια, γιατί αν είχε βαρία ασθένεια όπως η ευλογιά απο το 2017 θα είχε πεθάνει ή κολλήσει και τα άλλα 2 πουλάκια που έχουμε σε διπλανό κλουβί αν δε κάνω λάθος, σωστά;
> ...

----------


## dikai

Η ronidazole είναι για πρωτόζωα και συγκεκριμένα τριχομονάδα.
Τι σχέση έχει με τη θεραπεία μυκητών εφόσον πιστεύεις ότι έχει,που ειναι βέβαια και αυτά τα 2 πιθανά,αν και στην τριχομονάδα θα έιχε και άλλα συμπτώματα εξωτερικά,περιμετρικά των ματιών;




> Από την περιγραφή σου μάλλον είναι μύκητες, εάν δεν το πας σε γιατρό για εξετάσεις το φάρμακο που θα σου έλεγα είναι η Ronidazole

----------


## amatina

Η Ronidazole προορίζεται για την πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία του Cichor Trichomoniasis, Hexamitosis, Giardia, Cochlosomosis, σε όλα τα πουλιά είναι αντιβακτηριδιακός και αντιπαρασιτικός παράγοντας θεωρείται ένα ασφαλές φάρμακο και περιέχει και βιταμίνες Ronidazole 40 που ήθελε να δώσει ο Fil. Ένα από τα συμπτώματα για τις τριχομονάδες, είναι η προσπάθεια του πτηνού να ''ξεράσει'' κάτι από το στόμα του, που νιώθει ότι το ενοχλεί (όπως κάνουν τα γατιά αν τους σταθεί κόκκαλο στο λαιμό πχ)!Οι τριχομονάδες παρουσιάζονται κυρίως στη στοματική κοιλότητα, στον οισοφάγο, καθώς και στον πρόλοβο του πτηνού, όπου και δημιουργούνται έλκη-οζίδια. Σε προχωρημένο στάδιο οι αλλοιώσεις είναι πολύ έντονες και υπάρχουν έντονα κίτρινα οζίδια, τα οποία τα βλέπει κανείς χαρακτηριστικά ανοίγοντας το στόμα του πουλιού και κοιτώντας στο εσωτερικό μέρος του ράμφους του – στοματική κοιλότητα. Τελικά παρουσιάζονται σημαντικά αναπνευστικά προβλήματα και το πτηνό πεθαίνει συνήθως από ασιτία, επειδή φτάνει σε σημείο να μην μπορεί να καταπιεί, λόγω της ύπαρξης των οζιδίων. Σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι πολύ δύσκολη πλέον η θεραπεία ακόμα και με την πιο δραστική ουσία για τις τριχομονάδες.

----------


## Lorthos

Καλησπέρα,

Από το Σάββατο μέχρι σήμερα Πέμπτη δε ξαναείδα εμετό, πιστεύω πως ότι και αν ήταν πρέπει να τον βοήθησε η αντιβίωση Αviomycine που η θεραπεία της σταμάτησε αυτή τη Δευτέρα 9/8.

Το Ultra Levure παίρνω το μικρότερο 50mg; Πως το διαλυώ στο νερό, ανοίγω την κάψουλα στα δύο και αδειάζω το περιεχόμενο μέσα στο νερό;

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι πουπουλα οκ ... περιεργο που δεν εχουν καθαριστει , εκτος αν δεν κανει μπανιο .Με μπατονετα βουτηγμενη σε διαλλυμα υγρου σαπουνιου (μια σταγονα μονο σε ενα ποτηρι νερο ) σε χλιαρο νερο , προσπαθησε να τα μουλιασεις και να τα καθαρισεις 

Στη γλωσσα , ειδικα προς τα μεσα  , υπαρχει εμφανης φλεγμονη και πρεπει να θρεψει . Οι τυχον υπαρκτοι μυκητες δεν ξερω αν υποχωρουν με τη δοσολογια μηλοξυδου που αναφερθηκε , προβληματιζομαι ομως ως προς την ενοχληση της γλωσσας σε ισχυροτερη . Το pyravlex σιγουρα στιγμιαια θα το ενοχλησει αλλα εχει αντιφλεγμονωδη και αντιβακτηριακη δραση . Αν θες δοκιμασε κατι διαφορετικο (οτι τελικα αποφασισεις ) και αν σε 2ημερο  - 3ημερο δεν δεις βελτιωση στη γλωσσα στο σημειο που δειχνω στη φωτο δεξια , τοτε δοκιμαζεις και αυτο

----------


## Lorthos

> Αν ειναι πουπουλα οκ ... περιεργο που δεν εχουν καθαριστει , εκτος αν δεν κανει μπανιο .Με μπατονετα βουτηγμενη σε διαλλυμα υγρου σαπουνιου (μια σταγονα μονο σε ενα ποτηρι νερο ) σε χλιαρο νερο , προσπαθησε να τα μουλιασεις και να τα καθαρισεις 
> 
> Στη γλωσσα , ειδικα προς τα μεσα  , υπαρχει εμφανης φλεγμονη και πρεπει να θρεψει . Οι τυχον υπαρκτοι μυκητες δεν ξερω αν υποχωρουν με τη δοσολογια μηλοξυδου που αναφερθηκε , προβληματιζομαι ομως ως προς την ενοχληση της γλωσσας σε ισχυροτερη . Το pyravlex σιγουρα στιγμιαια θα το ενοχλησει αλλα εχει αντιφλεγμονωδη και αντιβακτηριακη δραση . Αν θες δοκιμασε κατι διαφορετικο (οτι τελικα αποφασισεις ) και αν σε 2ημερο  - 3ημερο δεν δεις βελτιωση στη γλωσσα στο σημειο που δειχνω στη φωτο δεξια , τοτε δοκιμαζεις και αυτο


Ναι, ευτυχώς είναι σίγουρα πούπουλα. 12 χρόνια όποτε του βάλαμε μπανιέρα δε μπηκε ποτέ να πλυθεί, σπανίως έπλενε μόνο την άκρη του προσώπου του χωρίς να μπει στη μπανιέρα.

Ξέρεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο φάρμακο που να μπορώ να του βάλω στο νερό αντί να να τον πιάνω και να εφαρμόζω pyralvex; Νά πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο για μυκητες/βακτήρια οπότε;

----------


## dikai

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Από το Σάββατο μέχρι σήμερα Πέμπτη δε ξαναείδα εμετό, πιστεύω πως ότι και αν ήταν πρέπει να τον βοήθησε η αντιβίωση Αviomycine που η θεραπεία της σταμάτησε αυτή τη Δευτέρα 9/8.
> 
> Το Ultra Levure παίρνω το μικρότερο 50mg; Πως το διαλυώ στο νερό, ανοίγω την κάψουλα στα δύο και αδειάζω το περιεχόμενο μέσα στο νερό;


Αν πάρεις των 50mg θα βαλεις το 1/4 σε 100ml.
 Αν πάρεις των 250mg θα βάλεις το 1/4 σε 500ml  και θα βαζεις στο υπολοιπο στο ψυγειο.Κραταει 3-4 μερες Αλλαγη καθημερινα.
Οαντως και περισσότερο να πεσει δεν κανει κακο.
Θα ανοιξεις την καψουλα και θα το χωρίσεις σε 4 ισοποσες δοσεις εστω και οπτικά.
Αν εχεις και αλλα πουλια να τους δωσεις.

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Η Ronidazole προορίζεται για την πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία του Cichor Trichomoniasis, Hexamitosis, Giardia, Cochlosomosis, σε όλα τα πουλιά είναι αντιβακτηριδιακός και αντιπαρασιτικός παράγοντας θεωρείται ένα ασφαλές φάρμακο και περιέχει και βιταμίνες Ronidazole 40 που ήθελε να δώσει ο Fil. Ένα από τα συμπτώματα για τις τριχομονάδες, είναι η προσπάθεια του πτηνού να ''ξεράσει'' κάτι από το στόμα του, που νιώθει ότι το ενοχλεί (όπως κάνουν τα γατιά αν τους σταθεί κόκκαλο στο λαιμό πχ)!Οι τριχομονάδες παρουσιάζονται κυρίως στη στοματική κοιλότητα, στον οισοφάγο, καθώς και στον πρόλοβο του πτηνού, όπου και δημιουργούνται έλκη-οζίδια. Σε προχωρημένο στάδιο οι αλλοιώσεις είναι πολύ έντονες και υπάρχουν έντονα κίτρινα οζίδια, τα οποία τα βλέπει κανείς χαρακτηριστικά ανοίγοντας το στόμα του πουλιού και κοιτώντας στο εσωτερικό μέρος του ράμφους του – στοματική κοιλότητα. Τελικά παρουσιάζονται σημαντικά αναπνευστικά προβλήματα και το πτηνό πεθαίνει συνήθως από ασιτία, επειδή φτάνει σε σημείο να μην μπορεί να καταπιεί, λόγω της ύπαρξης των οζιδίων. Σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι πολύ δύσκολη πλέον η θεραπεία ακόμα και με την πιο δραστική ουσία για τις τριχομονάδες.


Μιχάλη εγω απλως ειπα οτι συμφωνείς οτι ειναι μυκητες οπως λεει ο fil και ταυτοχρονα του προτείνεις κατι ασχετο με αυτο που συμφωνείς.

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Καλά   τώρα  το   τερματίζουμε.  Ξέρουμε   ότι  η  μετρονιδαζόλη   καλό   είναι  να  αποφεύγεται   από  τα  πτηνά  συντροφιάς  το  σκεύασμα   της  chevita   αν δεν  μπει   σωστά   έχει  παρενέργειες  παρόμοιες   όπως   του  παραμυξοιού   η  λεγόμενη  τρέλα  των περιστεριών.   Αλλά  και  η  μετρονιδαζόλη  η   οποία  λογικά  δεν  πρέπει  να  ξεπερνά  τα  250  mg  στο λίτρο νερού  στην  Γερμανία   σε  έρευνα  πάνω στα  περιστέρια  η  τριχομονάδα  έχει   αναπτύξει   αντοχή   σχεδόν  στα  1000  mg  στο λίτρο  νερού.  Είμαι  ο   πρώτος    που  τα  συμπτώματα   αυτά   με  πήγαν  στην  τριχομονάδα   η  μόνη  ένσταση  μου  είναι   λογικά  δεν  θα   έπρεπε   να  τον  έχει  ρίξει   κάτω;  Μιχάλη  περιμένω  νέα  σου.  Έχουμε  λοιπόν  τριχομονάδα   ίσως   μύκητες    και   στη  γλώσσα   μήπως   μπορεί  ακόμα  να  είναι  αβιταμίνωση   Α;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## amatina

> Μιχάλη εγω απλως ειπα οτι συμφωνείς οτι ειναι μυκητες οπως λεει ο fil και ταυτοχρονα του προτείνεις κατι ασχετο με αυτο που συμφωνείς.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Από αυτόματη μετάφραση
Τα σημάδια της Candida μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν αναφυλαξία τροφής, χαλαρά σκούρα πράσινα και κολλώδη περιττώματα, μια χνουδωτή και ακατάστατη ματιά στο πουλί και μια "υπνηλία" στα μάτια. Το πουλί μπορεί να έχει μπαλώματα λευκού, ανυψωμένου νεκρού επιθηλιακού υλικού στο στόμα και σοδειάς. Αυτό θα φανεί "τυρώδες" και είναι εύκολα αποξεσμένο. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αυτές οι αλλοιώσεις μπορεί να εμποδίζουν την αναπνοή, προκαλώντας την ουρά που συνήθως βλέπουμε με την αναπνευστική δυσφορία. Η πρόληψη της Candida επιτυγχάνεται εύκολα με σωστή υγιεινή, διατροφή και χρήση προβιοτικών μετά από παρατεταμένη χρήση αντιβιοτικών. Θεωρείται ότι μια ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Β μπορεί να ανοίξει το πουλί στην ασθένεια. Οι περισσότερες φορές, η Νυστατίνη (μεσιτατίνη για τα πτηνά) είναι το φάρμακο επιλογής όταν η μόλυνση δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με προβιοτικά. Ο θειικός χαλκός δίνεται μερικές φορές στο νερό. Η διμετριδαζόλη ή η ροιναζόλη μερικές φορές ήταν αποτελεσματικές επειδή εμποδίζουν μια κοινή δευτερογενή μόλυνση που προκαλείται από Trichomonads (τα πιο κοινά πρωτόζωα σε πτηνά πουλιά). 
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?

----------


## dikai

> Από αυτόματη μετάφραση
> Τα σημάδια της Candida μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν αναφυλαξία τροφής, χαλαρά σκούρα πράσινα και κολλώδη περιττώματα, μια χνουδωτή και ακατάστατη ματιά στο πουλί και μια "υπνηλία" στα μάτια. Το πουλί μπορεί να έχει μπαλώματα λευκού, ανυψωμένου νεκρού επιθηλιακού υλικού στο στόμα και σοδειάς. Αυτό θα φανεί "τυρώδες" και είναι εύκολα αποξεσμένο. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αυτές οι αλλοιώσεις μπορεί να εμποδίζουν την αναπνοή, προκαλώντας την ουρά που συνήθως βλέπουμε με την αναπνευστική δυσφορία. Η πρόληψη της Candida επιτυγχάνεται εύκολα με σωστή υγιεινή, διατροφή και χρήση προβιοτικών μετά από παρατεταμένη χρήση αντιβιοτικών. Θεωρείται ότι μια ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Β μπορεί να ανοίξει το πουλί στην ασθένεια. Οι περισσότερες φορές, η Νυστατίνη (μεσιτατίνη για τα πτηνά) είναι το φάρμακο επιλογής όταν η μόλυνση δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με προβιοτικά. Ο θειικός χαλκός δίνεται μερικές φορές στο νερό. Η διμετριδαζόλη ή η ροιναζόλη μερικές φορές ήταν αποτελεσματικές επειδή εμποδίζουν μια κοινή δευτερογενή μόλυνση που προκαλείται από Trichomonads (τα πιο κοινά πρωτόζωα σε πτηνά πουλιά). 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?


Απολυτως τιποτα.
Απο που ειναι το αρθρο;


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

> Μιχάλη  περιμένω  νέα  σου.  Έχουμε  λοιπόν  τριχομονάδα   ίσως   μύκητες    και   στη  γλώσσα   μήπως   μπορεί  ακόμα  να  είναι  αβιταμίνωση   Α;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Ναι Αντρέα συμφωνώ. Τα πρώτα συμπτώματα ανεπάρκειας βιταμίνης Α αποκαλύπτονται στο πρόσωπο του πουλιού ως λευκά σημεία στα μάτια, τα ιγμόρεια, και μέσα και γύρω από το στόμα. Αυτά τα σημεία έρχεται στη συνέχεια η μόλυνση και μετατρέπονται σε _πύο-_ γεμάτα αποστήματα.

----------


## dikai

> Καλά   τώρα  το   τερματίζουμε.  Ξέρουμε   ότι  η  μετρονιδαζόλη   καλό   είναι  να  αποφεύγεται   από  τα  πτηνά  συντροφιάς  το  σκεύασμα   της  chevita   αν δεν  μπει   σωστά   έχει  παρενέργειες  παρόμοιες   όπως   του  παραμυξοιού   η  λεγόμενη  τρέλα  των περιστεριών.   Αλλά  και  η  μετρονιδαζόλη  η   οποία  λογικά  δεν  πρέπει  να  ξεπερνά  τα  250  mg  στο λίτρο νερού  στην  Γερμανία   σε  έρευνα  πάνω στα  περιστέρια  η  τριχομονάδα  έχει   αναπτύξει   αντοχή   σχεδόν  στα  1000  mg  στο λίτρο  νερού.  Είμαι  ο   πρώτος    που  τα  συμπτώματα   αυτά   με  πήγαν  στην  τριχομονάδα   η  μόνη  ένσταση  μου  είναι   λογικά  δεν  θα   έπρεπε   να  τον  έχει  ρίξει   κάτω;  Μιχάλη  περιμένω  νέα  σου.  Έχουμε  λοιπόν  τριχομονάδα   ίσως   μύκητες    και   στη  γλώσσα   μήπως   μπορεί  ακόμα  να  είναι  αβιταμίνωση   Α;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Το σκευασμα της chevita-col περιεχει dimetridazole και οχι metronidazole.
Το πρωτο μαζι με το ronidazole εχει κατηγορηθει για καρκινογενέσεις στους ανθρωπους λογω βρωσης των πουλερικων που εκτεθηκαν σε αυτο και εχει ζητηθει η καταργηση του.
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-95-778_en.htm
Η metronidazole ειναι το flagyl ανθρώπινο σκευασμα και ακομα ασφαλες για την τριχομοναδα και προτεινόμενο απο διαγνωστικα κτηνιατρικα εργαστηρια.
Απο που ξερουμε οτι δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουμε metronidazole(flagyl);;;



 από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
Υ.Γ
Εγω προτεινα μονο ultra levure στο φιλο
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεωρεια.
Ποιοι το τερματισαν;

----------


## dikai

> Από αυτόματη μετάφραση
> Τα σημάδια της Candida μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν αναφυλαξία τροφής, χαλαρά σκούρα πράσινα και κολλώδη περιττώματα, μια χνουδωτή και ακατάστατη ματιά στο πουλί και μια "υπνηλία" στα μάτια. Το πουλί μπορεί να έχει μπαλώματα λευκού, ανυψωμένου νεκρού επιθηλιακού υλικού στο στόμα και σοδειάς. Αυτό θα φανεί "τυρώδες" και είναι εύκολα αποξεσμένο. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αυτές οι αλλοιώσεις μπορεί να εμποδίζουν την αναπνοή, προκαλώντας την ουρά που συνήθως βλέπουμε με την αναπνευστική δυσφορία. Η πρόληψη της Candida επιτυγχάνεται εύκολα με σωστή υγιεινή, διατροφή και χρήση προβιοτικών μετά από παρατεταμένη χρήση αντιβιοτικών. Θεωρείται ότι μια ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Β μπορεί να ανοίξει το πουλί στην ασθένεια. Οι περισσότερες φορές, η Νυστατίνη (μεσιτατίνη για τα πτηνά) είναι το φάρμακο επιλογής όταν η μόλυνση δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με προβιοτικά. Ο θειικός χαλκός δίνεται μερικές φορές στο νερό. Η διμετριδαζόλη ή η ροιναζόλη μερικές φορές ήταν αποτελεσματικές επειδή εμποδίζουν μια κοινή δευτερογενή μόλυνση που προκαλείται από Trichomonads (τα πιο κοινά πρωτόζωα σε πτηνά πουλιά). 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?


Εσυ τι καταλαβαινεις οταν αυτο που εβαλες μεταφραση μιλαει για μυκητες και τελειώνει οτι ειναι καλο ενα αντιβιοτικο για αποφυγή δευτερογενης λοιμωξη απο τριχομοναδα!!!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

*Είναι η μετρονιδαζόλη καρκινογόνος;*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12052431
*Μετρονιδαζόλη: αποδεδειγμένα οφέλη και πιθανοί κίνδυνοι.*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7382255

----------


## jk21

> Ξέρεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο φάρμακο που να μπορώ να του βάλω στο νερό αντί να να τον πιάνω και να εφαρμόζω pyralvex; Νά πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο για μυκητες/βακτήρια οπότε;



Η νυστατινη ειναι μια ουσια καταλληλη για μυκητες , ειδικα στη στοματοφαρυγγικη περιοχη . Δεν περνα στο αιμα και δρα δια της επαφης . Ειναι ομως μονο για μυκητες , οχι για βακτηρια και καταλληλοτερη χορηγηση της ειναι αδιαλυτη στο στομα δυο φορες την ημερα απο 0.075 ml καθε φορα για πουλι 22μισυ γρ ( πανω κατω τα καναρινια αλλα και οι φλωροι καπου εκει ειναι φουλ κρισιμη μικρη αποκλιση . Στο νερο αυτο αν το υπολογισεις για πουλι που πινει γυρω στα 4 ml την ημερα , ειναι σχεδον 3μισυ ml στα 100 νερου  ( αν αντιστοιχει την ημερα 0.15 ml αδιαλυτο , στα 100 ml θα ειναι 25 φορες περισσοτερο και βγαινει διαιρωντας 100 / 4 . Δεν εχω επισημη δοσολογια για νερο ενω για το στομα ειναι επισημη και εγκριτη , δοσμενη απο πτηνιατρο (για πραγματικες περιπτωσεις candida και οχι προληψη ) . Για το νερο εχω ακουσει μελη να τους προτεινει πτηνιατρος 1 ml μονο στο λιτρο . Δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι .Δεν ειμαι ομως γιατρος 

Επαναλαμβανω δεν χτυπα βακτηρια (μικροβια ) και αν υπαρχει καποιο που εχει δημιουργησει μολυνση στο στομα , δεν μπορει να ειναι αναεροβιο (για να εχει δραση φαρμακο σαν την μετρονιδαζολη ή αλλο που κανει και για τριχομοναδες )

Τα συμπτωματα του πουλιου δινουν ελαχιστες πιθανοτητες για τριχομοναδα ή μαλλον αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχουν ενδειξεις  . Στη γλωσσα στο βαθος υπαρχει μια γδαρμενη περιοχη σε κατασταση φλεγμονης . Πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει για να μπορει να φαει σωστα το πουλακι .Δεν εχει αντιμετωπιστει ακομα . Να δουμε και την κοιλια του σε σχεση με παλιοτερα 

Ειμαι επισης θετικος και γω σε χορηγηση ultra levure 


*   

Αν και η συγκριση των φαρμακων για τριχομοναδα δεν ειναι το μειζον αυτη τη στιγμη , η ερευνα η μια που επισυναπτηκε  καταληγει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι σαφες για καρκινογεννεση απο τη μετρονιδαζολη (ερευνα του 2002 ) στον ανθρωπο αλλα σε ζωα και κυριως σε σκυλια .Οχι σε πουλια .Η αλλη ερευνα που μιλα για πιθανους κινδυνους γενικα σαν φαρμακο , ειναι του 1980  ... Ειναι 2018 και υπαρχει στο επισημο εγκεκριμενο συνταγολογιο του ΕΟΦ 

η διμετρονιδαζολη εχει κινδυνους για πουλια και ανθρωπους (στον ανθρωπο δεν δινεται καν και στα πουλια οχι σε πουλια που τρωει ο ανθρωπος ) ενω η ρονιδαζολη , δραστικη για τα πουλια , λογω πιθανων κινδυνων  δεν δινεται σε ανθρωπους

----------


## adreas

> Το σκευασμα της chevita-col περιεχει dimetridazole και οχι metronidazole.
> Το πρωτο μαζι με το ronidazole εχει κατηγορηθει για καρκινογενέσεις στους ανθρωπους λογω βρωσης των πουλερικων που εκτεθηκαν σε αυτο και εχει ζητηθει η καταργηση του.
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-95-778_en.htm
> Η metronidazole ειναι το flagyl ανθρώπινο σκευασμα και ακομα ασφαλες για την τριχομοναδα και προτεινόμενο απο διαγνωστικα κτηνιατρικα εργαστηρια.
> Απο που ξερουμε οτι δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουμε metronidazole(flagyl);;;
> 
> 
> 
>  από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
> ...


Το  ξέρω  πολύ  καλά  ίσως  δεν  το  έθεσα   σωστά

----------


## dikai

Οι συγκεκριμένες έρευνες είναι πολυ παλιές.
Βρήκα όμως μια πρόσφατη οδηγία ενος ογκολογικού ινστιτουτου της Νεας Υόρκης για καρκινογενεση σε ποντίκια μετά απο μακροχρόνια χρήση.Είναι όμως το μόνο ενδεδειγμένο και αποτελεσματικό για καταπολέμηση τριχομονάδας σε ανθρώπινη χρήση και χρήση σε ζώα και φυσικά εγκεκριμένο.Μιλάμε όμως για λογική χρήση και όχι για τις κάθε τρίμηνο προλήψεις κάποιων.
https://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/pa...azole-systemic
Επίσης αν σου είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα  το σύνδεσμο της μετάφρασης που που μου σχολίασες "τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;"




> *Είναι η μετρονιδαζόλη καρκινογόνος;*
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12052431
> *Μετρονιδαζόλη: αποδεδειγμένα οφέλη και πιθανοί κίνδυνοι.*
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7382255

----------


## Lorthos

Ευχαριστώ παδιά και πάλι για το χρόνο σας!

@jk21 Δημήτρα αυτη η ουσία είναι το nystamysyn σωστά; Πιστεύω θα μπορώ να του το δώσω με σύριγγα γιατί δαγκώνει τα δάχτυλα μας όταν τον πιάνουμε οπότε αν του την ακουμπήσω στο ράμφος και τη δαγκώσει λογικά θα μπορώ να κάνω την εκχυση του φαρμάκου στο στόμα. Διάβασα όμως για 10 μέρες θεραπεία με αυτό 2 φορές τη μέρα και φοβάμαι πως θα του πέσει λίγο βαρύ το στρεσάρισμα σε τόση διάρκεια ημερών. 

Προτείνεις να ξεκινήσω με κάποια ποσότητα μηλόξυδο στο νερό κα ινα δω πως θα πάει ή να πάμε απευθείας για nystamysyn; 

To ultra levure το ξεκινώ σήμερα, είναι εντάξει αν στο νερό με αυτό βάζω και τις βιταμίνες vitamix plus;

----------


## dikai

Επειδή ξέφυγε λίγο το θέμα του FIL,να επανέλθουμε και να πω καταρχήν ότι δεν έχω εμπειρία με τα άγρια όμως αυτό που σίγουρα θα έκανα σε ένα πουλάκι τόσο μεγάλο και με δηλωμένα διατροφικά θέματα είναι:
μια καλή συσκευασμένη τροφή,
χορήγηση ultra levure στην αναφερόμενη πιο πανω δόση 5-7 μέρες
και χρήση νυστατινης λόγω του ιστορικου της διατροφής και της πρόσφατης χρήσης αντιβίωσης.
Έλεγχος στην κοιλιά-καρίνα και στομάχι για πιθανό megabacteria(αν υπάρχει θα μετακινείται πανω κατω στο σημειο-δεξιά μετά απο κάποιο χρόνο που το κρατάς).
Έλεγχος στα πόδια για κάποιο σημάδι ογκίδιο ευλογιάς,μέσα στο στόμα(νομίζω ότι το έχεις κάνει)
Τριχομόνάδα αν είχε πιστεύω ότι θα έιχε και εμφανή συμπτώματα όπως κάποια απώλεια φτερώματος στα μάτια ή τουλάχιστον κάποια φλεγμονή εκεί.
Οι κουτσουλιές πάντως είναι καλές σχετικά(να δεις αν φαίνεται το συκωτι).
Οπως και να έχει όμως παιδιά ίσως και λόγο ηλικίας να υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα πια μη αναστρέψιμα.
Είναι 12 χρονών!!! Και σου ευχομαι άλλα τόσα.

----------


## dikai

Ξεκίνα με το ultra levure μόνο καθώς σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες:*Αλληλεπιδράσεις με άλλα φάρμακα ή ουσίες*Επειδή πρόκειται περί σακχαρομύκητος, το ULTRA-LEVURE δεν πρέπει να χορηγείται συγχρόνως με αντιμυκητιασικά φάρμακα.

Πηγή: Γαληνός Οδηγός Φαρμάκων




> Ευχαριστώ παδιά και πάλι για το χρόνο σας!
> 
> @jk21 Δημήτρα αυτη η ουσία είναι το nystamysyn σωστά; Πιστεύω θα μπορώ να του το δώσω με σύριγγα γιατί δαγκώνει τα δάχτυλα μας όταν τον πιάνουμε οπότε αν του την ακουμπήσω στο ράμφος και τη δαγκώσει λογικά θα μπορώ να κάνω την εκχυση του φαρμάκου στο στόμα. Διάβασα όμως για 10 μέρες θεραπεία με αυτό 2 φορές τη μέρα και φοβάμαι πως θα του πέσει λίγο βαρύ το στρεσάρισμα σε τόση διάρκεια ημερών. 
> 
> Προτείνεις να ξεκινήσω με κάποια ποσότητα μηλόξυδο στο νερό κα ινα δω πως θα πάει ή να πάμε απευθείας για nystamysyn; 
> 
> To ultra levure το ξεκινώ σήμερα, είναι εντάξει αν στο νερό με αυτό βάζω και τις βιταμίνες vitamix plus;

----------


## dikai

Σε αυτό που βρήκα παρακάτω αναφέρει σαν κύρια απειλή στους φλώρους την τριχομονάδα.
Στα άγρια όμως και μεταναστευτικά.
http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/summary/22720330/0

----------


## Lorthos

Κάνανε λάθος στο φαρμακείο και δώσανε το Ultra Levure 250mg αντί των 50mg και το προσεξαμε σπίτι. Από ότι είδα για τα πτηνά δεν κάνει το 250 οπότε θα πάω να το αλλάξω το απογευμα και θα του το ξεκινήσω αύριο στο νερό γιατί δε θα προλάβει να πιει αρκετό νερό το απογευμα που θα γυρίσω σπιτι με των 50mg.

Μηλόξυδο υποθέτω πως επίσης δε κάνει να βάλω όσο θα βάζω το ultra levure γιατί θα καταστρέφονται οι μύκητες του σκευάσματος , σωστά;
Επίσης μηλόξυδο είναι ασφαλές το τυποποιημένο απο τα super market;

----------


## amatina

> Επίσης αν σου είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα  το σύνδεσμο της μετάφρασης που που μου σχολίασες "τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;"


Ο παρακάτω είναι, άντε μπας και το καταλάβεις  ::  :: με την καλή έννοια ::  :: 
https://ladygouldian.com/content/fun...kristen-reeves

----------


## amatina

......

----------


## amatina

Μηλόξυδο υποθέτω πως επίσης δε κάνει να βάλω όσο θα βάζω το ultra levure γιατί θα καταστρέφονται οι μύκητες του σκευάσματος , σωστά;
Επίσης μηλόξυδο είναι ασφαλές το τυποποιημένο απο τα super market;
Α ερώτηση ναι σωστά
Β ερώτηση  μηλόξυδο να είναι αφιλτράριστο
Όταν βάλεις μηλόξυδο παρατήρησε εάν πίνει λογω των πιθανών πληγών μπορεί να τον καίει το οξύ βαλε και άλλη ποτίστρα με καθαρό νερό.
Διάβασε και αυτό για σένα να είσαι ενήμερος
http://www.fsa.gr/LinkClick.aspx?fil...7A%3D&tabid=36
Υς. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω στην χρήσει αυτού του σκευάσματος για τα πουλιά, αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την επιλογή σου.

----------


## Lorthos

Σήμερα 6 μέρες απο τον τελευταίο παρατηρημένο εμετό και 4 μέρες μετά την παύση της αντιβίωσης, ξαναέβγαλε μασημένη τροφή στο κλαράκι τώρα το μεσημερι.

Επίσης σήμερα του έβαλα ξανά άμμο στο πάτο του κλουβιού μετά απο καμιά βδομάδα (είχα σταματήσει να του βάζω επειδή έχει και θριματισμένα όστρακα και διάβασα πως αυτά και το σουπιοκόκαλο επηρεάζουν την απορρόφηση της αντιβίωσης) και κατέβηκε αρκετες φορές και έφαγε άμμο, καθως και του έβαλα και αυγό που είχε να φάει απο τουλάχιστον πέρυσι.

Μπορεί να του πέσανε βαριά η άμμος και το αυγό που έπεσε με τα μούτρα ή το πρόβλημα επανήλθε τώρα που πέρασαν κάποιες μέρες μετά τη παύση της αντιβίωσης ;




Δε βλέπω να έβγαλε μασημένο αυγό που έφαγε νωρίτερα, μόνο σπόρια, και αυτά δε φαίνεται να έχουν υγρό απο στομάχι οπότε λογικά τα έβγαλε πριν περάσουν τον προλοβο του.

----------


## Lorthos

Τον πιάσαμε τώρα να προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε και την κοιλιά, κελαηδαγε 5 λεπτά πριν τον πιάσουμε.
Δε ξέρω τι τον έπιασε τις τελευταίες 1-2 ώρες έχει βγάλει 2-3 φορές μασημένη τροφή ενώ ήταν μια χαρά απο το Σάββατο
Θα ταλαιπωρηθεί πάλι ο γεράκος  ::

----------


## adreas

κακο  αυτο   εχει καρινα

----------


## Titribit

μιλάμε για 12 χρόνων πουλι,άστο στην ησυχία του...

δεν είναι σε ηλικία για "πειραματα",δωσε καλό μείγμα και πολυβιταμινες και ως εκει που παει

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου << fil >>  συνεχισε το αβιομισιν σαν να το ξεκινουσες σημερα με μια σταγονα καθε μερα στο στομα αδιαλυτη (μονο μια !!!  )  για 7 μερες και πρωι βραδυ nystamysin  0.08 ml (κατι λιγοτερο απο 0.1 ml ) αδιαλυτο στο στομα για 12  . Αναλογα την εξελιξη θα σου πω για να δωσεις εναλλακτικα στην ποτιστρα αλλα τωρα μονο στο στομα .Το πουλι σε γνωριζει χρονια και δεν θα στρεσσαριστει ιδιαιτερα . Θα το πιανεις με το κεφαλι να ειναι αναμεσα σε δεικτη και μεσαιο δαχτυλο  και με τα αλλα δαχτυλα θα κλεισεις τη χουφτα στην κοιλια του χωρις να πιεζεις το θωρακα του .Αν δεν τον πιεζεις δεν θα εχει κανενα θεμα . Θα βαλεις σχεδον  καθετα στο ραμφος ( με μια μικρη γωνια πλαγια ) μια οδοντογλυφιδα και δεν θα μπορει να το κλεισει (σαν το μαχαρι στο στομα του ... Ραμπο  ) και θα δινεις τη σταγονα με τη συρριγκα ή το στομιο της συσκευασιας του αβιομισιν . 

Οταν θα τελειωσεις με αυτα , θα δωσεις μετα ultra levure και σου κανει και αυτο που πηρες απλα θα το αραιωνεις περισσοτερο οπως σου ειπε ο Δημητρης  . Η οδηγια που σε παραπεμπει ο Μιχαλης αφορα ανοσοκατεσταλμενα ατομα που το ανοσοποιητικο ειναι χαλια και ακομα και ενα προβιοτικο μη παθογονο στελεχος σε ανθρωπους μπορει να αποβει παθογονο και να επεκταθει πανω απο το φυσιολογικο . Μπορεις ομως τοτε να δωσεις και αλλα που κυκλοφορουν με γαλακτοβακιλλους .Ασε αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο απο το μυαλο σου .Αν δεν εδινες νυσταμισιν θα σου λεγα να το δωσεις τωρα και αυτο .  

Αν υπαρχουν μονο μυκητες , το νυσταμισιν θα βελτιωσει τη γλωσσα (  γιατι δρα και τοπικα )  , που για μενα ειναι μια απ τις αιτιες του εμετου . Το πουλι κατεβαζει ασπαστους σπορους .Ισως  εχει θεμα βεβαια και πιο κατω στον προλοβο . Αν ομως η γλωσσα εχει μολυνση απο αλλη αιτια  τοτε θα χρειαστει να πας αργοτερα στο pyravlex . Θα δουμε αν υπαρχει βελτιωση ή οχι και αναλογα . Η καρινα δεν ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος


* βγαλε καθαρες φωτο στα ποδια , γιατι μπορει να δουμε πραγματα εκτος απο ακαρεα (που εχει σιγουρα και πρεπει να καθαριστουν ) που θα δωσουν χρησιμες πληροφοριες  .Κατι σαν να φαινεται περιεργο ....

----------


## Lorthos

Φίλε Αντώνη δεν έχεις άδικο, δε περίμενα το πουλάκι να περάσει τα 12 χρόνια ζωής που είχα διαβάσει και παλιά ότι συνήθως είναι το max για φλώρους.
Αν όμως μπορώ να του βελτιώσω τις συνθήκες ζωής για όσο ακόμα του μένει θα ήθελα να κάνω ότι μπορώ και ό,τι μπορεί και αντέχει, για να μην τυρανιέται το καημένο με φλεγμονές οι μολύνσεις.

Φίλε Δημήτρη, δε θα τον επιβαρύνουν ακόμη 7 μέρες Aviomycine; Έχει πολλές παρενέργειες; Πρόσεξα τον τελευταίο καιρό πως κάποιες φορές το ένα του μάτι το κλείνει όταν έχει πολλή λιακάδα και κοιτάει μόνο με το δεξί. Δε το κάνει συνέχεια, κυρίως όταν ξεκουράζεται. Την ίδια συμπεριφορά είχε δείξει και η αρσενική καρδερίνα μου (12 χρονών επίσης) πέρυσι το φθινόπωρο και το μάτι που έκλεινε έπαθε καταράκτη και αυτό τον Ιούνιο έπαθε και το δέυτερο μάτι του καταράκτη. Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω πως καραδωκεί ο καταράκτης και για το μάτι του γεράκου φλωρου και αναρωτιέμαι αν παραπάνω διάρκεια αντιβίωσης μπορεί να τον επηρεάσει και εκεί εκτός απο τα γαστρεντερικά του. Είναι εντάξει η χορήγηση ταυτόχρονα με nystamysyn ή πιο ασφαλές μόνο το τελευταίο; 

Συνήθως τον φλώρο τον πιάνει η μητέρα μου ώστε να έχω ελεύθερα και τα 2 χέρια να ασχολήθω με ό,τι χρειαστεί, και δε τη γνωρίζει οσο εμένα. 12 μέρες να τον πιάνουμε πρωί-απόγευμα με ανησυχεί λίγο για την ηλικία του.

Οπότε παίρνω nystamysyn και δε βάζω το ultra levure που θα ξεκινούσα να χορηγώ πρωί Σαββάτου.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Ο ηλιος επιβαρυνει τον καταρρακτη νομιζω και σιγουρα μετα απο επεμβαση οι ανθρωποι φορανε γυαλια ηλιου (νομιζω και πριν )

Για την αντιβιωση δεν ξερω κατι σχετικο .Δεν εχει σχεση νομιζω το θεμα του καταρρακτη με αντιβιωσεις  . Το πουλακι ειχε εμετους που με την αντιβιωση ειχαν μειωθει  και με το σταματημα εμφανισθηκανε παλι .Αυτο ειτε ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος , ειτε μιλαμε για ανθεκτικο μικροβιο στην νορμαλ χορηγηση της .Μου εχει τυχει σε περιπτωσεις μελων , η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση να μην δειχνει δραστικη στην προτεινομενη δοσολογια ( 5 ή 7 σταγονες εβαζες σε 100αρα ; ) και σε μεγαλυτερες και κυριως στη σταγονα στο στομα να ειναι . Αν δεν θες να το πιανετε (μηπως η μητερα σου δε τα καταφερνει καλα και το πιεσει και λογω ηλικιας επιβαρυνθει )  δωσε εστω 10 σταγονες σε 100αρα ή παρε tabernil gentamicina απο pet shop ή augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο και αναλογα με το τι θα παρεις τα λεμε για δοσολογιες . Παραλληλα βαζε μαζι στην ποτιστρα τουλαχιστον 3 ml νυσταμισιν (στα 100 νερου )  .Ειναι δοσολογια που εχει δοθει συχνα σε πουλια χωρις προβληματα , σε καμμια περιπτωση ομως δεν ειναι επισημη κτηνιατρικη αλλα αναγωμενη σε 100 ml νερου , υπολογιζομενη με βαση την αδιαλυτη (αυτη εγκριτη ) που θα επινε το πουλι ολοκληρη επισης , αν διαλυοτανε μονο σε 4 ml νερου . Στα 100 ml η λογικη λεει οτι πρεπει να αραιωθει 25πλασια ποσοτητα 

Σε καθε περιπτωση δεν προκειται να ηρεμησει αν δεν δουμε βελτιωση στη γλωσσα (και ας μην εχει πιο κατω κανενα θεμα ) . Να δουμε σιγουρα και τα δαχτυλα κατω

----------


## dikai

> ......


Μαλλον εμενα αφορουν τα αποσιωπητικα.
Ακομα δεν καταλαβαινω πως κολλαει στο αρθρο του ο εκτροφεας παραδεισιων την τελευταια προταση.Ξεκιναει με προβιοτικα,συνεχιζει με νυστατινη και λεει για ρονιδαζολη και τριχομοναδα.
Η εξηγηση που θα εδινα εγω ειναι οτι πιθανον να εννοει οτι η χρηση των σκευασματων για αντιμετώπιση της τριχομιναδας ευννοει τον μυκητα.
Εμενα δεν με καλυπτει αυτο,αν εσενα σε καλυπτει η αντιμετωπιση μυκητων με ρονιδαζολη μακαρι να το αντιμετωπισεις ετσι και να μας το πεις.
Εδω ειναι μια απο τις θεραπειες απο αρκετα που εχω στειλει για εξετασεις κατα καιρους σε κτηνιατρικα εργαστηρια
Φιλικα παντα...


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Φίλε Αντώνη δεν έχεις άδικο, δε περίμενα το πουλάκι να περάσει τα 12 χρόνια ζωής που είχα διαβάσει και παλιά ότι συνήθως είναι το max για φλώρους.
> Αν όμως μπορώ να του βελτιώσω τις συνθήκες ζωής για όσο ακόμα του μένει θα ήθελα να κάνω ότι μπορώ και ό,τι μπορεί και αντέχει, για να μην τυρανιέται το καημένο με φλεγμονές οι μολύνσεις.
> 
> Φίλε Δημήτρη, δε θα τον επιβαρύνουν ακόμη 7 μέρες Aviomycine; Έχει πολλές παρενέργειες; Πρόσεξα τον τελευταίο καιρό πως κάποιες φορές το ένα του μάτι το κλείνει όταν έχει πολλή λιακάδα και κοιτάει μόνο με το δεξί. Δε το κάνει συνέχεια, κυρίως όταν ξεκουράζεται. Την ίδια συμπεριφορά είχε δείξει και η αρσενική καρδερίνα μου (12 χρονών επίσης) πέρυσι το φθινόπωρο και το μάτι που έκλεινε έπαθε καταράκτη και αυτό τον Ιούνιο έπαθε και το δέυτερο μάτι του καταράκτη. Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω πως καραδωκεί ο καταράκτης και για το μάτι του γεράκου φλωρου και αναρωτιέμαι αν παραπάνω διάρκεια αντιβίωσης μπορεί να τον επηρεάσει και εκεί εκτός απο τα γαστρεντερικά του. Είναι εντάξει η χορήγηση ταυτόχρονα με nystamysyn ή πιο ασφαλές μόνο το τελευταίο; 
> 
> Συνήθως τον φλώρο τον πιάνει η μητέρα μου ώστε να έχω ελεύθερα και τα 2 χέρια να ασχολήθω με ό,τι χρειαστεί, και δε τη γνωρίζει οσο εμένα. 12 μέρες να τον πιάνουμε πρωί-απόγευμα με ανησυχεί λίγο για την ηλικία του.
> 
> Οπότε παίρνω nystamysyn και δε βάζω το ultra levure που θα ξεκινούσα να χορηγώ πρωί Σαββάτου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα εδω δεν υπαρχει καποιος πτηνιατρος να σου πει τι αντεχει το πουλι και τι οχι ή αν ακολουθεις την σωστη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη συμφωνα με τα συμπτωματα που παρουσιαζει.

----------


## amatina

> Μαλλον εμενα αφορουν τα αποσιωπητικα.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα αποσιωπητικά δεν αφορούν εσένα, απολογούμαι, όταν έκανα επεξεργασία του μηνύματος εμφανίστηκε το αρχικό που τώρα φέρει  τα αποσιωπητικά και το ακριβώς παρακάτω τότε αναγκάστηκα με αυτόν τον τρόπω να σβήσω το ένα

----------


## dikai

> Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα αποσιωπητικά δεν αφορούν εσένα, απολογούμαι, όταν έκανα επεξεργασία του μηνύματος εμφανίστηκε το αρχικό που τώρα φέρει  τα αποσιωπητικά και το ακριβώς παρακάτω τότε αναγκάστηκα με αυτόν τον τρόπω να σβήσω το ένα


Ok

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα εδω δεν υπαρχει καποιος πτηνιατρος να σου πει τι αντεχει το πουλι και τι οχι ή αν ακολουθεις την σωστη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη συμφωνα με τα συμπτωματα που παρουσιαζει.


Για αυτο στην αρχη προταθηκε στο φιλο να στειλει δειγμα κουτσουλιας και των σπορων που βγαζει για εξεταση.
Υπαρχει εργαστηριο με μικρο κοστος αυτη τη στιγμη αν θελει να στειλει.


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Για αυτο στην αρχη προταθηκε στο φιλο να στειλει δειγμα κουτσουλιας και των σπορων που βγαζει για εξεταση.
> Υπαρχει εργαστηριο με μικρο κοστος αυτη τη στιγμη αν θελει να στειλει.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυτη ειναι και η πιο σωστη κινηση

----------


## Lorthos

Όταν κάλεσα στη κτηνίατρο στο ψυχικό που αναλαμβάνει και πτηνά μου τόνισαν πως αν κλείσω ραντεβού πρέπει να πάω και το πουλί εκεί για εξετάσεις. Εκτός απο υψηλό κόστος για το ραντεβού που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πέρα των δυνατοτήτων μου, μου αναφέρθηκε πως θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν και δείγμα απευθείας απο τον προλοβό του για εξέταση και γνωρίζοντας το πουλάκι αυτό θα του πέσει πολύ.

Ξέρετε γιατρό στα βόρεια προάστεια που να μπορεί απλά να κάνει εξέταση στις κουτσουλιές και στον εμετό;

Φίλε Δημήτρη, προηγουμένως του έβαζα 3 σταγόνες αβιομισιν σε 50μλ νερού. Επιχείρησα σήμερα να του δώσω νυσταμισιν απευθείας στο στόμα και αβιομισίν και μπορώ να πω πως δε πιστεύω πως θα είναι εφικτή αυτή η μέθοδος στο συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι.

Τον έπιασα και του εδωσα τα φάρμακα την ώρα που άνοιγε το στόμα να με δαγκώσει. Μόλις τον έβαλα πίσω στο κλουβί άρχισε να τινάζεται και έκανε σε δόσεις τον μεγαλύτερο εμετό που έχει κάνει ποτέ. Πρέπει να έβγαλε φαγητό που είχε φάει απο το πρωί ως τώρα. Μόλις τα έβγαλε όλα και τα καθάρισα πήγε παλι να φάει και να πιει νερό.
Από το πρωί μέχρι την ώρα που τον έπιασα δεν είχε κάνει καθόλου εμετό και κελαηδαγε αρκετά.

Δε πιστεύω πως τον έσφιξα και έκανε τον εμετό είχα αφήσει αρκετό χώρο μέσα στη χούφτα μου .Χθες που τον πιάσαμε για τις φωτογραφίες ήταν μια χαρά μετά. Ίσως να του φάνηκε κάποιο απο τα 2 φάρμακα πολύ πικρό ή τον ενόχλησε και μετά τα έβγαλε όλα.

Ακολουθώ τη δεύτερη μέθοδο με χορήγηση στη ποτίστρα;

----------


## jk21

Ναι αν δεν δωσεις δειγμα για εξεταση , δωσε στο νερο . Σιγουρα χρειαζεται δειγμα και απο προλοβο ή απο εμετο αλλα αν ειναι απο εμετο , πρεπει να ετοιμασθει με τροπο που θα σου υποδειξει το οποιο εργαστηριο , το συντομοτερο δυνατο αμεσως μετα   

Να ξερεις οτι επειδη το πουλακι πινει τοσες μερες αντιβιωση , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το εργαστηριο θα μπορει να σου δωσει ακριβη αποτελεσματα ανιχνευσης και καλλιεργειας οσο αφορα τα  μικροβια .Για μυκητες και ειδικα αν μονο μια φορα ειπιε φαρμακο και σχεδον αποτυχημενα , δεν υπαρχει θεμα .Ελα σε επαφη με το εργαστηριο και θα το αξιολογησουν εγκυρα εκεινη , οταν τους αναφερεις τι εχεις δωσει και ποιο διαστημα . Απο οτι ξερω , για να μπορει ενα μικροβιο να αναπτυχθει στην καλλιεργεια σε τιμες που δινουν την πραγματικη διασταση που υπαρχει στον οργανισμο , θελει τουλαχιστον 5-7 μερες χωρις αντιβιωση 

Το πουλακι εχει θεμα αν οχι και στον προλοβο και στη γλωσσα , σιγουρα στη γλωσσα και πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει .Δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να ξερω τον ιδανικοτερο τροπο αλλα πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει και προσπαθησε να το κανεις με τον πιο εφικτο και περισσοτερο εγκυρο τροπο

----------


## dikai

> Όταν κάλεσα στη κτηνίατρο στο ψυχικό που αναλαμβάνει και πτηνά μου τόνισαν πως αν κλείσω ραντεβού πρέπει να πάω και το πουλί εκεί για εξετάσεις. Εκτός απο υψηλό κόστος για το ραντεβού που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πέρα των δυνατοτήτων μου, μου αναφέρθηκε πως θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν και δείγμα απευθείας απο τον προλοβό του για εξέταση και γνωρίζοντας το πουλάκι αυτό θα του πέσει πολύ.
> 
> Ξέρετε γιατρό στα βόρεια προάστεια που να μπορεί απλά να κάνει εξέταση στις κουτσουλιές και στον εμετό;
> 
> Φίλε Δημήτρη, προηγουμένως του έβαζα 3 σταγόνες αβιομισιν σε 50μλ νερού. Επιχείρησα σήμερα να του δώσω νυσταμισιν απευθείας στο στόμα και αβιομισίν και μπορώ να πω πως δε πιστεύω πως θα είναι εφικτή αυτή η μέθοδος στο συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι.
> 
> Τον έπιασα και του εδωσα τα φάρμακα την ώρα που άνοιγε το στόμα να με δαγκώσει. Μόλις τον έβαλα πίσω στο κλουβί άρχισε να τινάζεται και έκανε σε δόσεις τον μεγαλύτερο εμετό που έχει κάνει ποτέ. Πρέπει να έβγαλε φαγητό που είχε φάει απο το πρωί ως τώρα. Μόλις τα έβγαλε όλα και τα καθάρισα πήγε παλι να φάει και να πιει νερό.
> Από το πρωί μέχρι την ώρα που τον έπιασα δεν είχε κάνει καθόλου εμετό και κελαηδαγε αρκετά.
> 
> ...


Θα σου στειλω με π.μ τι τηλεφωνο του εργαστηριου να συνενοηθεις.
Ειναι στην επαρχια αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα.

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Όταν κάλεσα στη κτηνίατρο στο ψυχικό που αναλαμβάνει και πτηνά μου τόνισαν πως αν κλείσω ραντεβού πρέπει να πάω και το πουλί εκεί για εξετάσεις. Εκτός απο υψηλό κόστος για το ραντεβού που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πέρα των δυνατοτήτων μου, μου αναφέρθηκε πως θα χρειαστεί να πάρουν και δείγμα απευθείας απο τον προλοβό του για εξέταση και γνωρίζοντας το πουλάκι αυτό θα του πέσει πολύ.
> 
> Ξέρετε γιατρό στα βόρεια προάστεια που να μπορεί απλά να κάνει εξέταση στις κουτσουλιές και στον εμετό;
> 
> Φίλε Δημήτρη, προηγουμένως του έβαζα 3 σταγόνες αβιομισιν σε 50μλ νερού. Επιχείρησα σήμερα να του δώσω νυσταμισιν απευθείας στο στόμα και αβιομισίν και μπορώ να πω πως δε πιστεύω πως θα είναι εφικτή αυτή η μέθοδος στο συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι.
> 
> Τον έπιασα και του εδωσα τα φάρμακα την ώρα που άνοιγε το στόμα να με δαγκώσει. Μόλις τον έβαλα πίσω στο κλουβί άρχισε να τινάζεται και έκανε σε δόσεις τον μεγαλύτερο εμετό που έχει κάνει ποτέ. Πρέπει να έβγαλε φαγητό που είχε φάει απο το πρωί ως τώρα. Μόλις τα έβγαλε όλα και τα καθάρισα πήγε παλι να φάει και να πιει νερό.
> Από το πρωί μέχρι την ώρα που τον έπιασα δεν είχε κάνει καθόλου εμετό και κελαηδαγε αρκετά.
> 
> ...


Σου εχω στειλει με π.μ εδω στο φορουμ 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Lorthos

Έλαβα το μηνυμά σου Δημήτρη (Dikai), ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!!

Δημήτρη (jk21) , Του έχω βάλει στο νερό και Nystamysyn δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα μήπως τον βοηθήσει με τη γλώσσα του μιας και δεν είναι αποτελεσματική η εφαρμογή απευθείας στο στόμα έτσι που αντιδρά μετά το πουλί.

Απο χθες που έκανε τον μεγάλο εμετό όταν τον έπιασα, δε ξαναπαρατήρησα εμετό, ούτε στις πατήθρες ή στον πάτο του κλουβιού που τα έλεγξα. Λέω να περιμένω να ολοκληρωθούν πρώτα οι μέρες που χρειάζεται η παροχή του nystamysyn μήπως τον βοηθήσει και με τη γλώσσα και μετά να δώ πως θα πάει. 

Θα τηλεφωνησω και στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο να πάρω μια γνώμη μόλις δοθεί η ευκαιρία.

----------


## amatina

Τον τελευταίο εμετό εσύ τον προκάλεσες

----------


## jk21

αν δεν αποφασισεις να στειλεις δειγμα για αναλυσεις , γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να καθυστερησεις πανω απο δυο μερες και την αντιβιωση *και ειδικα αν ξανακανει εμετο*  .Στις 13 του μηνα το μεσημερι , εκανε εμετο χωρις να εχεις προκαλεσει εσυ κατι , αν για τον επομενο εφταιγε ο τροπος χορηγησης του φαρμακου .Αν και παρα πολυς κοσμος δινει , ακομα και με λαθος τροπο και μπορει τα πουλια τοτε να πνιγουν αλλα δεν βγαζουν τροφη . Η τροφη ειναι στον προλοβο οχι στην τραχεια που οδηγει σε πνιγμο ενα πουλι η λαθος καταποση υγρου εκει .... η τροφη για καποιο λογο γυριζει εξω , ειτε γιατι στον προλοβο υπαρχει μερικη φραγη ή γιατι υπαρχει φλεγμονη απο λοιμωξη 

Αν στειλεις ομως δειγμα για αναλυση , αυτο να μην καθυστερησει και να ακολουθησεις μια πιθανη αγωγη που ισως σου προτεινουν, μεχρι να βγουνε τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Lorthos

Θα τηλεφωνήσω και στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο για να μου πουν αν προτείνεται να στείλω τα δείγματα. Αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φίλος Δημήτρης είναι στην Κομοτηνή και σκέφτομαι πως με αυτή τη ζέστη ενδέχεται να αλοιωθούν τα δείγματα μέχρι να φτάσουν εκεί με το κτελ, ακόμη και αν βάλω και παγο μέσα στο δέμα.

Δημήτρη θα του βάλω ξανά την αντιβίωση ξεκινώντας σήμερα Δευτέρα, σκέφτηκα να κλείσει πρώτα βδομάδα απο την προηγούμενη χορήγηση για να μην τον βαρύνω στα όργανα του.
Στη προηγούμενη εφαρμογή έβαζα 3 σταγόνες στα 50ml, οπότε θα ήταν 6 στα 100ml. 

Να βάλω αναλογία 10 ανα 100 τώρα όπως μου είχες προτείνει  ή λες να του πέσει πολύ μιας και θα είναι και η δεύτερη εφαρμογή; Η ποτίστρα σχεδόν γεμάτη παίρνει 75ml νερό, τη γεμίζω τώρα κοντά στα 70 και βάζω περίπου 2 με 2,2 ml nystamysyn μέσα.

----------


## jk21

Αντιβιωση θα δωσεις *μονο  

*αν δεν εχεις προεθεση να δωσεις δειγμα για εξεταση μικροβιολογικη
ή 
δωσεις αλλα την ξεκινησεις αμεσως μετα τη ληψη των μιγματων 

δεν κανει πριν κανεις ληψη δειγματος , γιατι αλλοιωνει το αποτελεσμα .Το εχω γραψει και νωριτερα 

Αν και οταν δωσεις , αν μιλαμε για το αβιομισιν η γνωμη μου ειναι ξεκαθαρα 10 σταγονες τουλαχιστον στην 100αρα .Σε αυτη την ποτιστρα που εχεις , τουλαχιστον 8 

Ακομα και υπερδοσολογια να το θεωρησει καποιος αυτο (αν και οσοι με ξερουν  , ξερουν οτι δεν προτεινω ποτε υπερδοσολογιες χωρις λογο ) αν διαβασεις τις οδηγιες και προφυλαξεις ενος αντιστοιχου επισημου κτηνιατρικου σκευασματος του cosumix (εχει και κεινο τριμεθοπριμη και μια αλλη απλα σουλφοναμιδη ) θα δεις οτι εχεις περιθωριο για το διαστημα που θα δωσεις , να το κανεις με ασφαλεια . Ειναι γνωμη ενος χομπιστα οτι σου λεω , οχι επισημη κτηνιατρικη αποψη  . Αυτο που επισης θα σου πω (αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να το κανεις , ισως ομως το θυμουνται μελη μας ) δεν θυμαμαι πολλες περιπτωσεις εδω που γινανε καλα πουλια με τη νορμαλ δοσολογια , θυμαμαι ομως αρκετα με την μια σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη , που ειναι και ισχυροτερη των 10 σταγονων στα 100 ml . Eναλλακτικα μπορεις να δωσεις μια απο τις αλλες δυο αντιβιωσεις που σου ειπα . Αλλα μονο μετα τη ληψη δειγματος και μονο μεχρι τα αποτελεσματα .Απο κει και μετα θα συνεχισεις αν ειναι στις δραστικες ουσιες αλλιως θα αναλαβει την ευθυνη το εργαστηριακο κεντρο για την ουσια που θα συνεχισεις και η οποια θα πρεπει να ειναι προφανως συμφωνη με τα αποτελεσματα που θα υποστηριζει οτι εχει

----------


## Lorthos

Ξεκίνησα σήμερα και την αντιβίωση μιας και απο τις 14/7 που έκανε τον μεγάλο εμετό αφού τον έπιασα, ευτυχώς δε ξανάκανε εμετό για να παρω δείγμα. 
Ναι δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να του τα χορηγώ στο στόμα έτσι που αντιδρά, θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο για να του βελτιώσω τις συνθήκες ζωής χωρίς να τον επιβαρύνω παραπάνω τον γεράκο.

Συνολικά να διατηρήσω 7 μέρες διάρκεια την αβιομισιν και 10-12 μέρες το νυσταμισιν στο νερό αν δε κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Titribit

Με τα χρήματα που έχεις διαθέσει για φάρμακα,θα είχες ήδη πάρει τα αποτελέσματα από το εργαστήριο.

Καλύτερες συνθήκες ζωής δεν παρέχουμε με το να δίνουμε φάρμακα χωρίς να ξέρουμε την αιτία.

----------


## amatina

Γνώμη μου, την επομένη φορά που θα επιχειρήσεις να το πιάσεις πρόσεξε να μην έχει φάει πρόσφατα, το πιάσιμο του προκάλεσε τον εμετό, κάπου νομίζω λες για  άμμο, να την βγάλεις να μην τρώει.

----------


## Lorthos

Φίλε Αντώνη έχεις δίκιο αλλά μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο που με ενημέρωσε ο φίλος dikai για το εργαστήριο στην Κομοτηνή δεν είχα ιδέα πως είναι δυνατό να γίνουν εξετάσεις χωρίς την παρουσία του πουλιού στον εργαστηριακό χώρο. Το κόστος που μου ενέφερε είναι πράγματι χαμηλό και προσιτό και θα ήταν ή πρώτη μου επιλογή αν το γώριζα εξ' αρχής πριν πρωτοδώσω αγωγές στο πουλάκι αγχωμένος. 


Άμμο δε του ξανάβαλα απο το Σάββατο. Ισχύει πως με αντιβιώσεις πρέπει να αποφεύγεται το σουπιοκόκκαλο  και άλλες πηγές ασβεστίου;
Tου το έβγαλα το σουπιοκόκαλο το απογευμα της Δευτέρας αλλά αν δεν πειράζει στη ναγωγή να το ξαναβάλω. 

Εμετό δε ξαναέκανε απο τις 14 του μήνα.

Από το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης παρακολούθησα μια ασυνήθιστη συμπεριφορά που δεν έχει ξανακάνει ποτέ. Άρχισε σε πολυ τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα να κατεβαίνει στον πάτο του κλουβιού και να χτυπάει τη μύτη του στο λευκό χαρτί κουζίνας που στρώνω κάτω χωρίς να έχει άμμο ή πεταμένη τροφή για να τσιμπήσει. Έκανε τον κύκλο του πάτου τσιμπώντας τυχαία σημεία όπως κάνει όταν τρώει άμμο αλλά δεν τράβαγε το χαρτί απλά το χτύπαγε. 

Το έκανε αυτό συχνα μέχρι το βράδυ και στο καινούριο χαρτί που του άλλαξα και δεν πολυπήγε να φάει τροφή απο την ταιστρα του από όταν άρχισε να το κάνει αυτό, οι κουτσουλιές του απο το μεσημέρι ως το βράδυ μου φάνηκαν πολύ "άδειες". Τροφή του βάζω καινούρια κάθε μέρα την Manitoba Carduelidi και την έτρωγε κανονικά και λαίμαργα τόσες μέρες.

----------


## jk21

εχει αλλαξει και η διαθεση του ; πχ πιο νωχελικο , ποιο φουσκωμενο στο φτερωμα; κανει μηπως κινησεις σαν να προσπαθει να τιναξει το κεφαλι ή να φτυσει κατι ; Αν μπορεις βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του 

Με την αντιβιωση που δινεις , δεν εχεις προβλημα με το ασβεστιο .Προβλημα υπαρχει οταν δινουμε καποια που ανηκει στην κατηγορια των κινολονων πχ baytril ή των τετρακυκλινων πχ doxiciclina , vibramycin,  oxyvet , terramycin , sivotin κλπ 

ως προς ενδοπαρασιτα  η εξεταση ειναι ακομα εφικτη και με την αντιβιωση .Για μικροβια δεν μπορει να βγει συμπερασμα σιγουρο

----------


## Lorthos

Δε τον παρατήρησα πιο νωχελικό ή φουσκωμένο από το φυσιολογικό του. Δε τον άκουσα όμως να κελαηδά μέχρι τώρα.
Σήμερα πηγαινοερχόταν μέσα στο κλουβί με αυξημένη ταχύτητα απο τη μία πατήθρα στην άλλη. 

Για μία ώρα του έβαλα σκέτο καθαρό νερό στη ποτίστρα να δω πως θα αντιδράσει και με το που την έβαλα στο κλουβί πήγε και ήπιε νερό 5-6 φορές συνεχόμενα σα να μην είχε πιει απο το άλλο με το φάρμακο για αρκετή ώρα. Του το αντικατέστησα τώρα ξανά με νερό με aviomicin και nystamysyn, για την ώρα δεν έχει πάει να πιει.

Ύστερα πήγε και έφαγε λίγη τροφή αλλά χαμηλή ποσότητα για τα δεδομένα του. 
Λίγη ώρα αργότερα άρχισε πάλι να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε και μετά ανοιξέ τα φτερά και κοπάναγε το καθρεπτάκι όπως κάνει κάποιες άλλες φορές πυρωμένος. (Το είχα πλύνει όταν του αλλάξαμε κλουβί και το έβαλα στο καινούριο στην ίδια θέση με το παλιό, για να είναι όσο πιο οικείο το εσωτερικό του κλουβιού όσο γίνεται)
Τώρα γλύφει πάλι τα κάγκελα.

Του έβαλα και αυγό αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει πάει να φάει.

Αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιές απο εχθές 3 το μεσημέρι με 8 το απόγευμα.


Αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιές από όταν ξημέρωσε μέχρι 12 το μεσημέρι

----------


## amatina

Το καθρεφτάκι δε χρειάζεται, τώρα εάν σου πω ότι να αρχίζεις να τον ξεχνάς ελπίζω να μη σε στενοχωρήσω

----------


## adreas

> Το καθρεφτάκι δε χρειάζεται, τώρα εάν σου πω ότι να αρχίζεις να τον ξεχνάς ελπίζω να μη σε στενοχωρήσω


Και   όμως   μη  με  ρωτήσεις    το  γιατί    αλλά   flagyl    με  messipen   θα   σωθεί   πειραγμένο  συκώτι   Μιχάλη   ναι;

----------


## jk21

Οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι καλες . Υπαρχει διαρροια αλλα το λευκο στερεο μερος τριγυρω , δειχνει οτι το συκωτι δεν εχει πειραχθει σοβαρα , τουλαχιστον μεχρι στιγμης .Σε προβληματα συκωτιου εχουμε τριγυρω κιτρινο ή πρασινο χρωμα .Το πρασινο ειναι απο αυξημενη παραγωγη χολης ανεμιγμενη στο κεντρικο στερεο τμημα , που ομως δεν εχει κανονικο σχημα 


Αν το πουλι σου ηταν πιασμενο τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ή ερχοτανε σε αμεση επαφη με αγρια πουλια που κουτσουλουσαν μεσα στο κλουβι του ή τρωγανε απ τους σπορους του ,  οι κινησεις που περιγραφεις (γλυψιμο καγκελων με νευρικοτητα ) θα με υποψιαζανε και για τριχομοναδα αλλα και για ευλογια  . Ενα πουλακι πανω απο δεκαετια στο κλουβι , δεν μπορει να εχει κατι τετοιο αν δεν το εχει κολλησει υπο τις συνθηκες που ειπα προσφατα (η ευλογια και με κουνουπι ) 


Το πουλι δεν θελει να πιει τα φαρμακα ... αυτο βλεπω ... ειτε τα δινεις στο στομα οπως σου ειπα ειτε δοκιμαζεις τουλαχιστον αλλη αντιβιωση μην τυχον εκεινη ειναι πιο αποδεκτη 

το messipen που λεει ο Ανδρεας ειναι αμπικιιλλινη  . Οχι μια πολυ ευρεου φασματος δραστικη αντιβιωση αλλα πολυ καλη αν απο αντιβιογραμμα βρεθει δραστικη ή τυχει να ειναι στο φασμα της το οποιο μικροβιο . Αν την βρισκεις σε μαγαζια που μπορεις να ψωνισεις , ειναι μια επιλογη 

το flagyl ειναι για τριχομοναδα . Αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να κανεις εξετασεις , ισως να πρεπει με αυτα τα συμπτωματα να δοκιμασεις στην πορεια αλλα το πρωτο που πρεπει , ειναι να γινουν αποδεκτα τα οποια φαρμακα 

* δεν εχουμε δει καθαρες φωτο απ τα ποδια ... το ξαναειπα οτι κατι εχω δει εκει που μπορει να ξεκαθαρισει καποια πραγματα που δεν μπορω να εικαζω χωρις στοιχεια

----------


## Titribit

Δεν ειναι να απορεί κανεις πως ένα πουλι με αποδεκτή κατάσταση υγείας όταν ανοίχτηκε το θέμα,έχει φτάσει σήμερα μετά απο τυφλες φαρμακευτικες αγωγες να εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι.

Μήπως να του χορηγήσει αναβολικά για άλογα τώρα?

----------


## amatina

> Δεν ειναι να απορεί κανεις πως ένα πουλι με αποδεκτή κατάσταση υγείας όταν ανοίχτηκε το θέμα,έχει φτάσει σήμερα μετά απο τυφλες φαρμακευτικες αγωγες να εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι.
> 
> Μήπως να του χορηγήσει αναβολικά για άλογα τώρα?


Και σκέψου το αίτιο του εμετού να είναι από  το καθρεφτάκι

----------


## Titribit

> Και σκέψου το αίτιο του εμετού να είναι από  το καθρεφτάκι



Καθρεφτη καθρεφτακι μου η υποθεση....

----------


## Lorthos

Στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο που βρήκα πιο κοντά, στους Θρακομακεδώνες δε κάνουν εξεταση σε κουτσουλιές πτηνών παρόλλο που γράφουν στις πληροφορίες τους πως παρέχονται εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και για πτηνά. Στο τηλέφωνο μου έιπαν να επικοινωνήσω με την ΑΝΙΜΑ που ασχολούνται με άγρια ζώα και ίσως κάνουν εξετάσεις εκεί ενώ το πουλί δεν είναι πιασμένο πρόσφατα για να το ελευθερώσουν μετά, αλλά 12 χρόνια στο σπίτι μας.

Στο κέντρο στην Κομοτηνή μου είπε η ιδιοκτήτρια πως μπορώ να στείλω τις κουτσουλιές και ας πήρε αντιβίωση και αν ξανακάνει εμετό μελλοντικά το στέλνω τότε. 
H διάρροια είναι απο την αντιβίωση ε;

Δημήτρη νομίζω πως απο την ώρα που του έβαλα και ποτίστρα με σκέτο νερό και άρχισε να πίνει απο εκεί του άνοιξε η όρεξη. Έφαγε μπόλικο αυγό και έκανε και επισκέψεις στη τροφή σπόρων. 
Να σταματήσω τελειώς τα φάρμακα και κυρίως την αντιβίωση για να μη του επιβαρύνω το συκώτι άλλο; Μπορώ να στείλω τις κουτσουλιές μόνο για ανάλυση αφού δε ξανάκανε εμετό αλλά απο εκεί δε θα βρουν πως να τον βοηθήσουμε με τη γλώσσα του λογικά.

Εδώ είναι κάποιες φώτος απο τα πόδια του που μου ζητησες, δε τον ξανάπιασα από το Σάββατο για να μη τον κουράζω άλλο, είναι αποκόμματα απο τις προηγούμενες φώτος μου σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος




Οι κουτσουλιές μου φαίνεται σα να καλυτέρεψαν λίγο απο το μεσημέρι και μετά που άρχισε να τρώει πάλι, αυτές που είναι πορτοκαλί τις έκανε αφότου έτρωγε αυγό.




Το ultra levure θα βοηθήσει με tα γαστρεντερικά του άμα σταματήσω τα άλλα φάρμακα;

----------


## jk21

Oι κουτσουλιες καποιες ειναι καλυτερες , οχι ομως ολες  . Σε αυτες ειναι και πιο ορατο , οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα συκωτιου . Το πουλακι ομως δεν εχει καποιες κουτσουλιες προβληματικες γιατι δεν ετρωγε αρκετα αλλα γιατι κατι εχει ή κατι το ενοχλει σε καποια τροφη ή απλα δεν κατεβαζει σωστα την τροφη , με συνεπεια να μην τη χωνευει και σωστα .Εκτος αν εχει φτιαξει η γλωσσα που θα με εκπληξει θετικα αν εχει ηδη γινει 

Προσωπικα δεν θυμαμαι να εχεις δωσει αλλο φαρμακο εκτος απ το Αviomycin (και μαλιστα στην επαναληψη του , ισως να μην εχει πιει καλα καλα αφου την μια φορα το εμετισε ενω τωρα δεν επινε αρκετο νερο ) και nystamycin το οποιο δεν απορροφαται απ το αιμα για να επηρεασει το συκωτι . Περνα απ το στομαχι στο εντερο κατευθειαν και αποβαλλεται η νυστατινη 

Εφοσον το κεντρο σου λεει οτι μπορει να κανει εξετασεις με αντιβιωση και το αναλαμβανει , ως μη γνωριζων τελεια τα ιατρικα θα σου πω οτι αν αναλαμβανουν ,στειλε δειγμα να δεις τι θα σου πουνε 

Στα ποδια ειχα δει σε θολη εικονα καποια διογκωση και υποπτευομουν σημαδι ξηρης ευλογιας αλλα δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο τωρα , παρα μονο σιγουρη ακαριαση απο ακαρεα των ποδιων και πρεπει καποια στιγμη και αυτη να αντιμετωπιστει 

Οι κοκκινες κουτσουλιες σιγουρα δεν ειναι απο το αυγο αλλα δεν πιστευω να ειναι αιμα .Μαλλον απο αλλη τροφη πχ πιπερια ή αν δινεις τροφη με κοκκινα μπισκοτοσκευασματα ή την κακως λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη 

Ναι μπορεις να δωσεις ultra levure 

Περι αντιβιωσης και νυστατινης  , στειλε δειγμα χωρις να τις διακοψεις (αφου το κεντρο λεει οκ ) και για μετα και μεχρι να βγουν αποτελεσματα ειτε συνεχιζεις ειτε κανεις οτι θα σου πουνε απ το κεντρο , αν εχουν για αυτο καποια γνωμη

----------


## Lorthos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Έχουμε νέα, με πήραν απο το κτηνιατρικό εργαστήριο, στα πρώτα ευρήματα βρήκαν πολλά κοκκίδια και μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω baycox, θα μου στείλουν και email μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες με λεπτομέρειες απο την καλλιέργεια.

----------


## adreas

ναι    αλλα   ???????

----------


## Lorthos

Συγνώμη Ανδρέα, δε κατάλαβα την ερωτησή σου.

----------


## Titribit

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Έχουμε νέα, με πήραν απο το κτηνιατρικό εργαστήριο, στα πρώτα ευρήματα βρήκαν πολλά κοκκίδια και μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω baycox, θα μου στείλουν και email μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες με λεπτομέρειες απο την καλλιέργεια.


Α γεια σου,εγινε οτι επρεπε να γινει και επιτελους θα παρει την σωστη αγωγη το πουλακι.
Ο Ανδρεας σε ρωταει αν σου ειπαν απο το τηλ το τι αλλο βρεθηκε στην εξεταση

----------


## dikai

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Έχουμε νέα, με πήραν απο το κτηνιατρικό εργαστήριο, στα πρώτα ευρήματα βρήκαν πολλά κοκκίδια και μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω baycox, θα μου στείλουν και email μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες με λεπτομέρειες απο την καλλιέργεια.


Αναμενόμενο αυτό.
Δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να μην  βρεθουν  κοκκιδια στις κουτσουλιες.Δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα fil σιγουρα.
Ισως να ειχαν αυξηθει λιγο λογω του στρεσαρισματος που παθαινει το πουλι οταν το πιανεις αλλα θα ειχες αλλα θεματα αν ηταν σε υπερβολικό και επικινδυνο αριθμο.
Σε όοοοολα που εχω στειλει εχουν βρεθει.
Ακολουθα φυσικα την προτεινομενη θεραπεια για τα κοκκιδια, αλλά η καλλιεργεια ειναι τωρα αυτο που σε νοιαζει και το αντιβιόγραμμα.
Εστειλες και δειγμα εμετου-σαλιου ή μονο κουτσουλιά;
Εκει που ειπαμε σε π.μ τα εστειλες;
Αντε ελπιζω να συνελθει 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να υπενθυμισω οτι το πουλακι εχει δεχθει ηδη καποια θεραπεια με   το  Aviomycine 

Σύνθεση

• Τριμεθοπρίμη
• Σουλφαδιμεθοξίνη (νατριούχο άλας)


η Σουλφαδιμεθοξινη ειναι φαρμακο της κατηγοριας των σουλφοναμιδων με κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση  . Δεν ξερω τελικα αν ο φιλος μας εδωσε ξανα την αγωγη μετα την ληψη δειγματος εκτος απο την μια μερα που το εμετισε 

Επισης τα κοκκιδια δεν προκαλουν εμετο , ουτε δημιουργουν ερεθισμενη γλωσσα που ευχομαι να ειναι καλυτερα

----------


## Titribit

για να λειτουργησει το Aviomyxine ως αποτελεσματικο κοκκιδιοστατικο θα πρεπει να χορηγηθει σε υψηλοτερη δοση απο την συνηθισμένη

οποτε σε πτηνο 12 ετων με ενδεχομένως επιβαρυμενο συκωτι δεν παιζει κανεις με υπερδοσολογια με μια ισχυρη αντιβιωση

ακολουθησε το δρομο που σου εδωσε και το διαγνωστικο,οι επιστημονες ξερουν καλυτερα και δεν χωραει αμβισβητηση απο κανέναν ερασιτέχνη

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειπα οτι θα επρεπε να ειχε θεραπευσει το προβλημα . Δεν φτανει ετσι κι αλλιως μια αγωγη χωρις επαναληψη .  Σιγουρα μπορει να εχει επηρεασει τις εξετασεις . Εγω απλα ανεφερα το δεδομενο 


Οπως και επανελαβα οτι το πουλι ειχε ερεθισμενη γλωσσα και εκανε εμετο και η διαγνωση μονο κοκκιδιων , δεν μπορει να καλυψει πληρως τα προβληματα του

----------


## Titribit

για να προτεινει Baycox το διαγνωστικο σημαινει οτι ειναι σε υπερμετρη συγκεντρωση τα κοκκιδια και υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να εχει προβλημα και στα υπολοιπα πουλια στο κουμασι του

απο κει και περα θα πρεπει να μας πει αν εστειλε επιχρισμα απο την γλωσσα και αν αναφερουν καποιο σημαντικο ευρημα στα υπολοιπα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων για να μπορει να γινει η οποιαδηποτε σπεκουλα.σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση ειναι τζοκερ η υποθεση

----------


## anonymous

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Έχουμε νέα, με πήραν απο το κτηνιατρικό εργαστήριο, στα πρώτα ευρήματα βρήκαν πολλά κοκκίδια και μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω baycox, θα μου στείλουν και email μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες με λεπτομέρειες απο την καλλιέργεια.


Κατι μου λεει οτι οι επομενες διαγνωσεις θα ειναι : "τριχομοναδωση"  & "Ε-Coli" 


:-)

----------


## Lorthos

Καλησπέρα,

Ο γιατρός στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε πως είδε πολύ αυξημένο ποσοστό κοκκιδίων και θεώρησε καλό να με ενημερώσει νωρίτερα για αυτό πριν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα.
Μου είπε πως η δοσολογία του baycox είναι 1ml ανά λίτρο για 3 μέρες, με 2 μέρες διάλειμμα και ύστερα άλλες 2 μέρες αγωγή. Μου είπε να πάρω και βιταμίνη Κ "κονάκιον" απο φαρμακείο και να βάζω 3 σταγόνες στα 100ml.

Είπε θα μου στείλει αναλυτικά email με ότι αλλο βρεθεί μόλις βγουν τα αποτελέσματα.

Δημήτρη/dikai , ναι είναι το εργαστήριο στη Κομοτηνή που μου πρότεινες, δε κατάφερα να πάω στα κετλ και το έστειλα με κούριερ.
Δεν ξαναέκανε εμετό για να μαζέψω δείγμα και έτσι έστειλα μόνο τις κουτσουλιές για να μη καθυστερήσω άλλο.

Με ρώτησε στο τηλέφωνο πως ήταν το πτέρωμά του και η συμπεριφορά του και του είπα πως είναι φυσιολογικά και κελαηδά.
Τους έστειλα και email με φωτογραφίες απο την κοιλιά και τη γλώσσα του και πληροφορίες για τον τελευταίο ένα μήνα και τα φάρμακα που του είχα δώσει.

Δημήτρη/jk21 Έβαζα και αβιομισιν όπως μου είχες πει στο νερό για άλλες 2-3 μέρες αφότου είχε κάνει τον μεγάλο εμετό που τον είχα πιάσει. Όταν είχε σταματήσει να τρώει για μια μέρα και οι κουτσουλιές του έδειχναν πειραγμένο συκώτι του σταμάτησα τελειώς την αντιβίωση για να μην τον καταπονήσει άλλο.
Τελικά 17/18 του μήνα που είχα γράψει πως σταμάτησε να κελαηδα και να τρώει και κοπάναγε τον πάτο του κλουβιου αποδείχτηκε πως έκανε "απεργεία πείνας" επειδή δεν επινε καθόλου το νερό του που περιείχε Nystamysyn. Μόλις του έβαλα και ποτίστρα με σκέτο νερό και αρχισε να πινει επανήλθε γρήγορα στα φυσιολογικά του. 

Η γλώσσα είναι ακόμα ερεθισμένη αφού δεν έχει πιει αρκετό nystamysyn αλλά σήμερα δε τον είδα να γλύφει συνέχεια τα καγκελα όπως προηγουμένως. 
Περιμένω και τα νέα απο το γιατρό για μία πιο πλήρη εικόνα.

Ευχαριστώ για όλα μέχρι στιγμής παιδια!

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις και εδω τις φωτο απ την κοιλια του . Οσες ειχες βαλει δεν εδειχναν πρησμενα εντερα απο οσο θυμαμαι και καποιες απο αυτες που ηταν ορατη η περιοχη , σιγουρα οχι ερεθισμενο συκωτι 


Να επαναλαβω οτι αυτες οι κουτσουλιες (που ειχαν πειραγμενο μερικες μονο το κεντρικο τμημα ) δεν δειχνουν πειραγμενο συκωτι , οταν τριγυρω εχουμε μια χαρα λευκο τμημα  .Καποιες δειχνουν σιγουρα προβλημα σωστης χωνεψης .

----------


## Lorthos

Οι φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς που τους έστειλα ήταν οι πιο πρόσφατες που τράβηξα στις 13/7 και είχα ανεβάσει και εδώ. Από τις 14/7 που του είχα κάνει την απευθείας χορήγηση φαρμάκου στο στόμα και είχε κάνει τον μεγάλο εμετό δε τον ξαναπιάσαμε για να μην τον ταλαιπωρούμε τον γεράκο.

Πιστεύω θα φανεί και απο την εξέταση του εργαστηρίου στις κουτσουλιές αν είναι πειραγμένο το συκώτι του, ρώτησα το γιατρο το πρωί όταν με πήρε τηλέφωνο εάν με μια πρώτη ματιά είδε πρόβλημα στο συκώτι και μου είπε πως δεν είδε κάτι σοβαρό οποτε είμαι αισιόδοξος για αυτό το μέρος.

----------


## Lorthos

Μου έστειλε σήμερα ο γιατρός τα αποτελέσματα. Το email που είχα στείλει με πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες είπε πως δε το είχε λάβει αυτός.


Μικροσκοπική εξέταση - Isospora lacazei (coccidia)                                   Ascaridia galli     


Καλλιέργεια                - Αρνητική


Θεραπεία:

Κοκκίδια -  *Baycox** 2.5%       1*ml για ένα λίτρο πόσιμου νερού για 3 συνεχόμενες ημέρες ταυτόχρονα βιταμίνη Κ (3 σταγόνες στα 100 ml νερού) και για 2 μέρες πολυβιταμίνες και βιταμίνη Κ. Επανάληψη θεραπείας με Baycox για 2 ημέρες μαζί με βιταμίνη Κ και μετά για 2 μέρες πολυβιταμίνες και προβιοτικά*. (Απολύμανση και καθαριότητα). 

*Ascaridia  galli - *Teniazine* 4 σταγόνες στα 100 ml νερό εφάπαξ και επανάληψη στο δίμηνο (Αυτό στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε πως το βάζω μία φορά την επόμενη μέρα αφού σταματήσω το Baycox.)

----------


## Titribit

Τωρα εχεις μια ξεκαθαρη εικονα.

Το προβλημα εντοπιζεται στο πεπτικο και οπως ξερουμε το πεπτικό δεν αποτελειται μονο απο τα εντερα αλλα ειναι ενα σύστημα οργανων απο το στομα που διατρέχει ολο το σωμα.
Ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες που σου δοθηκαν *χωρις αλλη καθυστερηση* και αφου ολοκληρωσεις στειλε ξανα δειγμα.

----------


## jk21

Αν ειχαμε να κανουμε με ενα φλωρο που δεν ειναι σχεδον 12 χρονια σε αιχμαλωσια αλλα εναν πολυ πιο προσφατα πιασμενο , τοτε θα αξιολογουσα ως σημαντικο ευρημα τα σκουληκια και τα κοκκιδια ως βασικη αιτια του προβληματος . Τα κοκκιδια μπορει για 11 χρονια να ηταν ελαχιστα σε ισορροπια και να ανεβηκαν τωρα λογω ειδικων συνθηκων εξασθενησης του ανοσοποιητικου απο αλλη αιτια . Αν και απ οτι ξερω , τα lacazei (οχι το ατοξοπλασμα ) μπορει να παραμενουν στα ενηλικα πουλια αλλα σε ηλικιες πανω των 2-3 ετων αποκτουν αυτα μια ιδιομορφη ανοσια .Μπορουν ομως να τα μεταδιδουν σε αλλα πουλια .Ειναι αναγνωσμενο σε σοβαρη πηγη κτηνιατρικη και ισως αν το βρω να το παραθεσω .Μιχαλη (μαλλον παρακολουθεις το θεμα ) νομιζω συμφωνεις; σαν να θυμαμαι οτι το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει καποτε . Φιλε μου θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν ρωτουσες τη γνωμη του πτηνιατρου , πως αξιολογει οτι ενα πουλι 12 χρονια σε κλουβι , χωρις αλλα πιασμενα διπλα του και χωρις διαιτολογιο που περιεχει ξενιστες των ασκαριδων , τωρα ξαφνικα εμφανιζονται σε παθογονα ποσοτητα μεσα του 

Τα σκουληκια ομως δεν μπορουν να εμφανισθουν απο το πουθενα στο πουλι ξαφνικα σε αυτη την ηλικια (εκτος αν ηταν σχετικα προσφατα πχ 1 χρονο σε αιχμαλωσια και προερχομενο απ τη φυση ή ταιζομενο με ζωντανα σκουληκια ή αλλα εντομα τα οποια ειναι φορεις αυτων των παρασιτων ) και αν υπηρχαν , εδω και αρκετα χρονια , θα ειχαν γιγαντωθει μεσα του 

θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να ξαναδουμε στο βαθος τη γλωσσα και την κοιλια του . Φυσικα να ακολουθησει και την αγωγη  . Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αρκετο το 3ημερο και σε δοσολογια που προτεινεται στο φαρμακο για κοτες που πινουν νερο 24 ωρες (κοτες παχυνσης με ανοιχτα φωτα ) και οχι σε αυτη που προτεινεται για 8ωρο ( 3 ml ) ή μαλλον οχι ακριβως αλλα μικροτερη (γυρω στα 2 ml ) που ειναι αναλογικα για 13 -14 ωρες ημερησιου φωτος  . Αλλα αυτη ειναι η προτεινομενη δοσολογια απο το κεντρο , αυτη να ακολουθησεις

----------


## adreas

> Συγνώμη Ανδρέα, δε κατάλαβα την ερωτησή σου.


Ναι  θα   σου  πω.  Τα   κοκκίδια   δεν   είναι   υπεύθυνα   για  εμετό.  Ίσως   αυτό   που  είπε  ο  Μιχάλης  το   καθρεφτάκι   μιας   και  τα  φλώρια   το  έχουνε   αυτό   να  ταΐζονται  όλες   της  εποχές  του  χρόνου. Αλλά  και  το  άλλο  πως   μετά  από  αντιβίωση   για  κοκκίδια    έχει  πάλι   ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Lorthos

Το καθρεφτάκι δεν είναι ταίστρα, ένα απλό καθρεφτάκι είναι, δεν τρώει απο αυτό ούτε το γλύφει , απλά κάποιες φορές το πλησιάζει και μουρμουράει όταν κάποιος απο την οικογένεια είναι κοντά στο κλουβί για αρκετή ώρα και τον ενοχλέι η παρουσία του. Μόλις απομακρυνθεί εκείνο το ατομο σε αρκετή απόσταση από το κλουβί τον κοιτάει και μετά απομακρύνεται και αυτός απο το καθρεφτάκι.  :Anim 59: 

Μου φάνηκε και εμένα περίεργο πως έχει παράσιτα όπως ασκαρίδες ο παππούς. Το πιο νέο πουλι που έχουμε απο τα 3 είναι το θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο που έχω στο ίδιο κλουβί με τον παππού καρδερίνα. Μας το είχε δώσει οικογειακός φίλος πριν το καλοκαίρι του 2013 οπότε είναι 5 χρονών. Απο όσο ξέρω ήταν απο ζευγάρωμα που είχε κάνει εκείνος καρδερίνα με κανάρα και δυστυχώς μας είχε πει πως έπιανε άγρια πουλιά στον κήπο του. Μας είχε δώσει και έναν άγριο φλώρο φρεσκοπιασμένο πριν 4 χρόνια , τον βάλαμε χώρια απο τα άλλα πουλια σε άλλη πλευρά της βεράντας για λίγες μέρες και μετά τον ελευθερώσαμε όπως έπρεπε.

Είχα ρωτήσει τον γιατρό όταν μου εδωσε τα αποτελεσματα αν μπορεί να έχουν κολλήσει παράσιτα και τα αλλα 2 πουλιά που έχουμε σε άλλο κλουβί και μου είπε πως αφού είναι χώρια και δε πεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες απο τον φλώρο σε αυτά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Τώρα θυμήθηκα πως μέχρι τη φετινή ανοιξη ο πατέρας μου καθάριζε ταίστρες και πατήθρες και απο τα 2 κλουβιά με το ίδιο σφουγγάρι ταυτόχρονα, αρα θα είναι πολύ πιθανό παράσιτα που έχει ο παππούς φλώρος να τα έχουν και το θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο και ο παππούς καρδερίνος. Αυτά τα 2 έχουν πάντως φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά και δεν έχουν κάνει εμετούς. 

Η γλώσσα του φλωράκου απο ότι είδα δεν έχει ιαθεί γιατί το απεφευγε το νερό με το nystamysyn και αναγκαστικά του έβαζα και ποτίστρα με σκέτο νερό.
Αυτές τις 2 μέρες απο το μεσημέρι και μετά έβαζε αέρα δυνατό και βροχές και έπεφτε η θερμοκρασία, λογικά δε θα επινε τόσο νερό όσο χρειάζεται για τη δοσολογία του baycox λέτε;
Θα ρωτήσω και τον γιατρό να μου πει τη γνώμη του.

----------


## jk21

εγω απλα θα παραθεσω το κομματι απο τις εσωκλειστες οδηγιες του φαρμακου για τη δοσολογια





Αν το πουλι ηταν ξυπνητο 16 ωρες την ημερα , συμφωνα με αυτες θα επρεπε να πινει καπου 1.5 ml στο λιτρο αφου στις 8 ωρες πρεπει 3 ml στο λιτρο . Τα πουλια ειναι ξυπνητα αυτη την εποχη και ακουρνιαστα , αντε 14 ωρες το πολυ . Το αν αρκει το 1ml στο λιτρο θα ηθελα και τη γνωμη αλλων μελων που παρακολουιθουν το θεμα , ειτε βαση των οδηγιων του σκευασματος ειτε βαση της γνωσης που εχουν απο επαφη με πτηνιατρους  . 


Για το παραμενων προβλημα στη γλωσσα , αφου το κτηνιατρικο κεντρο δεν μπορει να βοηθησει εγκριτα , οταν δεν εχει δειγμα για εξεταση , επειδη παραμενει και σιγουρα περιοριζει το πουλι να τρωει οτι θελει και οσο θελει , θα ηθελα επισης να εχουμε μια εναλλακτικη προταση αν υπαρχει 


Για το πως βρεθηκανε τα σκουληκια σε αυτη την ηλικια στο πουλακι (που για πολλα πολλα χρονια δεν ειχε αλλα προβληματα οπως μας εχεις πει ) θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να ειχαμε και την αποψη των μελων μας  . Κοκκιδια εξηγησα , οτι μπορει να υπηρχαν σε μικρο πληθυσμο και λογω καποιου προβληματος (πχ στρες απο καποια αλλη ασθενεια ή οποιον αλλο λογο ) να αυξηθηκαν απο τη διαταραχη της ισορροπιας του οργανισμου . Τα σκουληκια ομως αν υπαρχουν , τρωνε σταθερα και αναπτυσσονται (και μαλιστα σχετικα γρηγορα ) αν δεν αντιμετωπιζονται με φαρμακο ....

----------


## amatina

Δημήτρη βαλε και τα παρακάτω για να βρεις λύση στις απορίες σου, καλή τύχη
*Πώς μπορώ να αποθηκεύσω δείγματα περιττωμάτων στο σπίτι, αν παράγονται μετά τις ώρες;* 
Τα δείγματα των κοπράνων θα πρέπει να ληφθούν στην κλινική του κτηνιάτρου για έλεγχο αμέσως μόλις συλλεχθούν (σε ιδανική περίπτωση εντός 30 λεπτών), ωστόσο, αν το δείγμα κοπράνων συλλεχθεί μετά τις ώρες, μπορείτε να τοποθετήσετε το καλά σφραγισμένο δείγμα κοπράνων στο ψυγείο σας για ασφαλή αποθήκευση. Η ψύξη του δείγματος κοπράνων επιβραδύνει την ανάπτυξη και εκκόλαψη οποιωνδήποτε αυγών σκουληκιών και διατηρεί το δείγμα νωπό. Μη βάζετε δείγματα στην κατάψυξη - η κατάψυξη καταστρέφει τα αυγά και τις ωοκύστες. 

Είναι δυνατόν να προστεθούν συντηρητικά όπως 10% φορμαλίνη, διχρωμικό κάλιο ή PVA (πολυβινυλική αλκοόλη) σε φρέσκα κόπρανα - αυτά τα συντηρητικά «σταθεροποιούν» και να διατηρήσουν τα αυγά σκουληκιών, τις προνύμφες και τους πρωτόζωους οργανισμούς στην τρέχουσα και φρέσκια κατάσταση τους, αποθηκεύονται μακροπρόθεσμα και δοκιμάζονται αργότερα. Επειδή αυτές οι ουσίες είναι όλες πολύ τοξικές και ενδεχομένως καρκινογόνες (που προκαλούν καρκίνο), ωστόσο, η διατήρηση περιττωμάτων κατοικίδιων ζώων δεν είναι πιθανώς μια ρεαλιστική ή ασφαλής επιλογή για τον μέσο άνθρωπο ιδιοκτήτη. Οι χημικοί, οι ιατροί και οι εξειδικευμένοι τεχνικοί εργαστηρίων μπορεί να είναι σε θέση να κάνουν χρήση αυτής της τεχνικής, ωστόσο, γενικά, δεν θα συνιστούσα να προσπαθούν οι άνθρωποι να διατηρούν τα κόπρανα του κατοικίδιου ζώου στο σπίτι. Πρόσφατα πρόσθεσα αυτό το σημείο για πληρότητα. 


*Χρειάζομαι μια διαβούλευση ή μπορώ απλώς να αποθέσω μη φυσιολογικά δείγματα κοπράνων στην κτηνιατρική κλινική μου για εξέταση;* 
Τα κανονικά και μη φυσιολογικά δείγματα κοπράνων μπορούν απλώς να «αφαιρεθούν» από τις κτηνιατρικές κλινικές για την επίπλευση των κοπράνων, εάν οι ιδιοκτήτες κατοικίδιων ζώων ανησυχούν για τα παράσιτα στα κατοικίδια ζώα τους. Παρόλο που _συνιστάται πάντοτε_ ο ιδιοκτήτης και το κατοικίδιο ζώο να πάνε στην κλινική για σωστή διαβούλευση και εξέταση, οι ιδιοκτήτες που είναι απασχολημένοι στο δρόμο για εργασία ή οι ιδιοκτήτες που δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ραντεβού με κτηνίατρο μέχρι αργότερα, μπορεί να επιχειρήσουν να επιτύχουν ταχύτερη διάγνωση με απόρριψη δειγμάτων της κανονικής εμφάνισης. γλοιώδη, αιμοστατικά ή διρορχημικά κόπρανα για εξέταση. 


*Ποια είναι τα προβλήματα της συλλογής κοπράνων στο σπίτι;* 
Υπάρχουν δύο μεγάλα προβλήματα που μπορώ να δω με τη συλλογή δειγμάτων σκαμνιού στο σπίτι:
*1) Η ηλικία των περιττωμάτων:* Όπως αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, τα δείγματα κοπράνων θα πρέπει, ιδανικά, να υποβληθούν σε δοκιμασία εντός 30 λεπτών από την απουσία τους από το ζώο. Μετά από αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα, ορισμένα αυγά σκουληκιών αρχίζουν να εκκολάπτονται και γίνονται μη αναγνωρίσιμα σε περιττώματα κοπράνων και προνύμφες ζωντανού σκουληκιού και οι πρωτόζωοι οργανισμοί ελεύθερης ζωής αρχίζουν να πεθαίνουν ή να μεταναστεύουν μακριά από τα δείγματα κοπράνων (π.χ. στο γκαζόν ή στο έδαφος) μη ανιχνεύσιμο. 
*2) Κίνδυνοι για την ανθρώπινη υγεία:* Είναι πιθανό ορισμένα βακτήρια, σκώληκα και πρωτοζωικά παρασιτικά να μολύνουν τους ανθρώπους και να προκαλέσουν συμπτώματα ασθένειας, ακόμη και θανάτου, σε ανθρώπους-ξενιστές. Πολύ γνωστά παραδείγματα παρασιτικών κατοικίδιων ζώων τα οποία μπορούν να μολύνουν άμεσα τους ανθρώπους μετά από επαφή με περιττώματα κατοικίδιων ζώων περιλαμβάνουν:_ Baylisascaris, Toxocara_(στρογγυλά σκώληκα), _Echinococcus_(υκατιδοειδείς ταινίες), _Balantidium coli, τοξοπλάσμα_ (τοξοπλάσμωση), _Escherichia coli (Ε. coli), Salmonella_ και _Campylobacter_ . Οι άνθρωποι που συλλέγουν και / ή καθαρίζουν τα ζωικά περιττώματα μέσα στο σπίτι πρέπει να υιοθετούν πολύ καλές πρακτικές υγιεινής (φορώντας γάντια μιας χρήσης κατά τη συλλογή και τον καθαρισμό των περιττωμάτων, πλένοντας καλά τα χέρια αργότερα κλπ.), Έτσι ώστε να μην κατά λάθος να πιάσουν τα παράσιτα κατοικίδιων ζώων που προέρχονται από κοπράνες. 


*Οι άνθρωποι που δεν πρέπει να συλλέγουν ή να έρχονται σε επαφή με περιττώματα κατοικίδιων ζώων στο σπίτι:*
Υπάρχουν ορισμένα παράσιτα κατοικίδιων κατοικίδιων ζώων και βακτήρια που μπορεί να είναι απειλητικά για τη ζωή ή ακόμη και θανατηφόρα για τον άνθρωπο. Κατά γενικό κανόνα, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτά τα παράσιτα κατοικίδιων ζώων και τα βακτηρίδια δεν θα παρουσιάσουν συμπτώματα μόλυνσης επειδή το ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό και ικανό να καταστρέψει τους εισβάλλοντες οργανισμούς. Οι άνθρωποι που αδυνατούν να κινητοποιήσουν μια αποτελεσματική αντίδραση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος απέναντι σε εισβάλλοντες οργανισμούς (π.χ. έμβρυα, άτομα με καταστάσεις ανοσοκαταστολής) διατρέχουν μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο εμφάνισης σοβαρών συμπτωμάτων της νόσου σε περίπτωση που συσπάσουν οργανισμό από παράσιτα ή κατοικίδια ζώα. Τα παρακάτω άτομα (που απαριθμούνται) δεν πρέπει ποτέ να εκτίθενται στους κινδύνους της νόσου που σχετίζονται με τη συλλογή περιττωμάτων κατοικίδιων ζώων - πρέπει να αφήσουν το καθήκον στον κτηνίατρό τους ή σε ένα μέλος της οικογένειάς τους. 

*Τα άτομα με τις ακόλουθες καταστάσεις δεν πρέπει ποτέ να χειρίζονται ή να έρχονται σε επαφή με περιττώματα κατοικίδιων ζώων:*
Έγκυες ιδιοκτήτες, ιδιαίτερα ιδιοκτήτες γάτας. 
Ανοσοκατασταλμένοι ασθενείς (π.χ. άτομα με HIV ή AID ή ασθένειες μυελού των οστών). 
Άνθρωποι σε χημειοθεραπεία και άλλα φάρμακα που καταστέλλουν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα 
Άτομα με μόνιμους καθετήρες εγκατεστημένους στη θέση τους (π.χ. καθετήρες νεφρικής αιμοκάθαρσης, σάκοι κολλοστομίας, ενδοφλέβιες γραμμές). 
Μικρά παιδιά (ιδιαίτερα μωρά και νήπια). *5) Ψευδώς θετικά αποτελέσματα επίπλευσης κοπράνων (όταν ένα «σημαντικό» αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι πραγματικά σημαντικό.* Είναι πιθανό τα αβγά των παράσιτων και οι ωοκύστεις να βρεθούν στην επίπλευση των κοπράνων και να μην είναι η παρασιτισμός η κύρια ασθένεια του ζώου. Τέτοια θετικά αποτελέσματα δοκιμής ονομάζονται ψευδώς θετικά αποτελέσματα και συμβαίνουν για διάφορους λόγους: 

*1) Το ζώο είναι ένας μη κλινικός φορέας του παρασίτου:*
Πολλοί παρασιτικοί σκώληκες και πρωτόζωοι οργανισμοί μπορούν να υπάρχουν εντός του εντερικού σωλήνα του ενήλικου ξενιστή, των πνευμόνων ή των χοληφόρων αγωγών χωρίς προκαλώντας εμφανή συμπτώματα ασθένειας μέσα σε αυτό το ζώο. Αυτή η κατάσταση ασυμπτωματικού παρασιτισμού, που ονομάζεται κατάσταση φορέα, μπορεί να συμβεί για πολλούς λόγους, το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι: 
α) Το ζώο φέρει μόνο ένα μικρό αριθμό παρασίτων μέσα στο σώμα του (π.χ. έναν ενιαίο κεστοειδές σκώληκα), που δεν είναι αρκετά κοντά για να προκαλέσει ασθένεια σημάδια.
β) Το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα του ξενιστή του ζώου έχει καταστείλει αποτελεσματικά την επιθετική, ταχεία αναπαραγωγή των παρασίτων (π.χ. πρωτόζωα), αλλά δεν ήταν σε θέση να τους απομακρύνει από το σώμα του ξενιστή εντελώς, οδηγώντας σε επίμονο, μη συμπτωματικό παρασιτισμό. 

Επειδή ακόμη και πολύ χαμηλός αριθμός παρασίτων σκουληκιών και πρωτόζωων μπορεί να ρίξει αυγά και ωοκύστεις στα κόπρανα του ζώου ξενιστή, αυτές οι χαμηλού βαθμού ασυμπτωματικές προσβολές από παράσιτα μπορούν συχνά να ανιχνευθούν σε δοκιμασίες πλωτής αποχέτευσης κοπράνων. Οι κτηνίατροι που ανιχνεύουν αυτά τα αυγά και τις ωοκύστεις και αποτυγχάνουν να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι εξετάζουν μια μη κλινική, περιστασιακή προσβολή από παράσιτα μπορεί να ερμηνεύσουν υπερβολικά τη σημασία του εντοπισμού των παρασίτων (δηλ. Ένα ψευδώς θετικό αποτέλεσμα). Στη συνέχεια, μπορεί εσφαλμένα να αποδίδουν συμπτώματα γαστρεντερικού ή αναπνευστικού συστήματος σε αυτό το ζώο-ξενιστή ως αποτέλεσμα του παρασιτισμού, όταν στην πραγματικότητα τα συμπτώματα που παρατηρούνται προκαλούνται εξ ολοκλήρου από κάποια άλλη ασθένεια. Αυτή η λανθασμένη διάγνωση γίνεται δυνητικά επικίνδυνη για τον ασθενή όταν ο κτηνίατρος αρχίζει να το θεραπεύει για τον παρασιτισμό και όχι για την πραγματική του ασθένεια! 

*2) Το ζώο έχει κλινικό παράσιτο εξαιτίας μιας υποκείμενης ανοσολογικής διαταραχής:*
Αυτό είναι ένα είδος πραγματικής θετικής / λανθασμένης θετικής κατάστασης συνδυασμού. Μεταφέρουν ζώα με ορισμένα παράσιτα στα έντερα τους (π.χ. κοκκίδια, _Entamoeba_) μπορεί μερικές φορές να επιστρέψουν πίσω σε κλινικά συμπτώματα παρασιτισμού εάν αποτύχει ο έλεγχος του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος τους στους οργανισμούς στο σώμα τους. Αυτή η ανοσοκαταστολή μπορεί να συμβεί ως αποτέλεσμα στρες ή μιας σειράς άλλων συγγενών και επίκτητων ανοσολογικών ανεπαρκειών. Παρόλο που η εύρεση αυγών ή ωοκύστεων στα κόπρανα αυτών των ζώων είναι απόδειξη της παρασιτικής μολυσματικής νόσου που προκαλεί τα συμπτώματα (μια αληθινά θετική), μπορεί επίσης να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι ψευδώς θετική αν η υποκείμενη ανοσολογική διαταραχή ή στρες που προκαλεί τον οργανισμό να γίνει πρόβλημα, δεν διαγιγνώσκεται και δεν διαχειρίζεται πάρα πολύ.
*3) Το είδος των παρασίτων που απαντάται στην επίπλευση των κοπράνων δεν είναι το κατάλληλο είδος για τον συγκεκριμένο ξενιστή:* 
Όπως μπορεί να συναχθεί από τους καταλόγους ειδών ζώων και παρασίτων που αναφέρονται στο τμήμα 1, πολλά είδη παρασίτων (ειδικά πρωτόζωα) είναι ιδιαίτερα διακριτικά και συγκεκριμένα για το ποιά είδη ζώων πρόκειται και δεν θα προσβάλλουν ενεργά. Τα σκυλιά και οι γάτες (και άλλα ζώα) που καταναλώνουν τα περιττώματα ενός άλλου ζωικού είδους συχνά καταναλώνουν κατά λάθος άχυρο σκουλήκι και πρωτόζωες ωοκύστεις που περιέχονται σε αυτά τα κόπρανα. Εάν τα αυγά και οι ωοκύστεις δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μολύνουν αυτόν τον ξενιστή σκύλου ή γάτας, λόγω του ασυμβατότητας του είδους, αυτά τα αυγά και οι ωοκύστεις δεν θα εκκολάπτονται και, αντίθετα, θα μετακινούνται αμετάβλητα σε όλο το έντερο του σκύλου ή της γάτας και θα χυθούν στα κόπρανα του. Οι κτηνίατροι που επιπλέουν αυτά τα κόπρανα,
*4) Μερικά είδη των παρασίτων είναι τυχαίες και απλά δεν παθολογικές:*
Μπορεί να είναι πολύ εύκολο, ως κτηνιάτρου, για να πάρετε πολύ ενθουσιασμένοι όταν τα αυγά σκουληκιών ή ωοκύστες πρωτόζωα στίγματα σε κοπράνων πλωτήρα. Αγαπάμε να πιστεύουμε ότι οι οργανισμοί που βλέπουν είναι διαγνωστικοί: ασφαλής απόδειξη του λόγου για τα συμπτώματα ενός ζώου. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε, όμως, ότι, θεαματική, καθώς μπορεί να κοιτάξει κάτω από το μικροσκόπιο, κάποια παράσιτα μπορούν να ζήσουν μέσα σε ένα ζώο και να προκαλέσει κανένα απολύτως σύμπτωμα απλά επειδή δεν είναι οργανισμοί που προκαλούν ασθένειες. Σκουλήκια όπως _Capillaria_ και πρωτόζωα όπως _Hammondia, Besnoitia_ και εντερικός _Sarcocystis_δεν προκαλούν συμπτώματα ασθενειών στα ζώα και, συνεπώς, η εύρεση αυτών των οργανισμών σε ένα κοπτικό των κοπράνων δεν παρέχει στον κτηνίατρο καμία βαθύτερη ένδειξη ως προς τους λόγους των κλινικών συμπτωμάτων ενός ζώου. 

*5) Εργαστηριακό σφάλμα και απειρία κτηνιάτρων:*
Πολλά παράξενα αντικείμενα μπορούν να βρεθούν σε επιπλέουσες επιπλέουσες ουσίες: οτιδήποτε, από φυσαλίδες μέχρι σφαίρες γύρης μέχρι μυκητοειδείς υφές. Είναι πιθανό για τους άπειρους κτηνιάτρους να αναγνωρίζουν εσφαλμένα αυτά τα αντικείμενα ως αυγά παρασίτων ή ωοκύστεις και, συνεπώς, να καθορίζουν ψευδώς το ζώο να είναι θετικό για μια παρασιτική ασθένεια. 

*6) Κακή διάγνωση του σωστού είδους παράσιτο:*
Αυτός είναι ένας συνδυασμός ψευδώς θετικής και ψευδώς αρνητικής κατάστασης. Πολλά αυγά παρασιτικών σκωλήκων και οι προνύμφες μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους, όπως και μερικές πρωτοζωικές ωοκύστεις. Ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα είναι το _Capillaria_ και το _Trichuris_(whipworm) αυγά - αυτά τα αυγά φαίνονται σχεδόν ταυτόσημα μεταξύ τους. Είναι εύκολο για τους κτηνιάτρους για τη διάγνωση εσφαλμένα ένα ζώο ως θετικό για ένα συγκεκριμένο παράσιτο όταν είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, θετική για ένα διαφορετικό οργανισμό με παρόμοια εμφάνιση αυγό ή ωοκύστεων. Το παρασιτικό είδος που έχει διαγνωστεί εσφαλμένα είναι ένα ψευδώς θετικό αποτέλεσμα και το είδος των παρασίτων που αφέθηκε αδιάγνωστο, ως αποτέλεσμα αυτής της λανθασμένης αναγνώρισης, είναι ένα ψευδώς αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό πλαστοπροσωπίας μπορεί να έχει επιπτώσεις για τη διάγνωση και την εξήγηση των κλινικών συμπτωμάτων ενός ζώου: για παράδειγμα, η διάγνωση της whipworm θα μπορούσε να εξηγήσει τα συμπτώματα ενός ζώου κολίτιδα, όμως, αν τα αυγά των παρασίτων που βρέθηκαν ήταν στην πραγματικότητα _Capillaria_ τα αυγά (που δεν προκαλούν ασθένεια), τότε τα πιθανά συμπτώματα κολίτιδας θα ήταν απίθανο να έχουν σχέση με αυτό το εύρημα των παρασίτων. 







*6) Ψευδώς αρνητικά αποτελέσματα φαινολικού φλοτέρ (όταν ένα αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα δοκιμής δεν είναι πραγματικά αρνητικό).* 

Είναι πιθανό για ένα ζώο να έχει αληθινά παρασιτισμό, αλλά για αυγά επιδερμίδας, οι νύμφες και / ή οι ωοκύστεις δεν πρέπει να ανακαλυφθούν σε δοκιμασία επιπλεόντων επιπλέων. Αυτά τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών ονομάζονται ψευδώς αρνητικά αποτελέσματα δοκιμών και συμβαίνουν για διάφορους λόγους:

*1) Ορισμένα παράσιτα αυγά και ωοκύστεις μπορούν να ρίξουν διαλείπουσα:* 
Πολλά είδη εντερικών πρωτόζωων, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της_Ισοσποράς_, πολλών άλλων κοκκιδίων και_Giardia_, είναι γνωστό ότι έχουν ένα κυκλικό πρότυπο πρωτόζωου αναδιπλασιασμού και παραγωγής ωοκύστεων. Αυτοί οι οργανισμοί τείνουν να απελευθερώνουν ωοκύστεις στα κόπρανα του ζώου σε κύματα. Η συνέπεια αυτού είναι ότι μερικά δείγματα κοπράνων θα περιέχουν φορτία ωοκύστεων και άλλα δείγματα κοπράνων, από το ίδιο ζώο, δεν δείχνουν σχεδόν καθόλου. Ο κτηνίατρος που είναι τυχερός για να πάρει το δείγμα κοπράνων χωρίς τους οργανισμούς θα βρει αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα (ψευδώς αρνητικό) όταν άλλα δείγματα κοπράνων από το ίδιο ζώο μπορεί να είναι γεμάτα με τις αναφερόμενες ωοκύστεις. Ως πρόσθετη συστροφή στην ιστορία, ορισμένα είδη παρασίτων (π.χ. _Τοξόπλασμα_ σε γάτες) ρίχνονται μόνο για ένα σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (π.χ. 2 εβδομάδες για το _Toxoplasma_), ποτέ να μην ρίχνετε ξανά στα κόπρανα. Αυτό παρέχει στον κτηνίατρο μόνο το μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα για να κάνει μια θετική διάγνωση της ασθένειας με βάση ένα περιττώματα κοπράνων. 

*2) Μερικοί σκουλήκια και πρωτόζωα ρίχνουν μόνο πολύ χαμηλό αριθμό αυγών ή ωοκύστεων:*
Είναι δυνατό για ένα ζώο να έχει κλινικά συμπτώματα παρασιτισμού και να αποβάλλει μόνο τα μικρά ποσά αυγών ή ωοκύστεων στα κόπρανα. Τα αυγά και οι αριθμοί ωοκύστεων δεν είναι πάντα ένας αξιόπιστος δείκτης για το αν το ζώο είναι κλινικά μολυσμένο με παράσιτο ή όχι. Προφανώς, μεγάλος αριθμός παρασιτικών αυγών ή ωοκύστεων υποστηρίζουν περισσότερο την κλινική μόλυνση, ωστόσο, χαμηλός αριθμός αυγών ή ωοκύστεων μπορεί να είναι όλα που παρατηρούνται σε μερικά ζώα ως δείκτης ενεργού λοίμωξης. Επειδή η πλεύση των κοπράνων πραγματοποιείται με ανθρώπινο μάτι, είναι πιθανό να χάσουν πολύ μικρό αριθμό ωαρίων ή ωοκυττάρων, αν ο κτηνίατρος δεν είναι προσεκτικός και παρατηρητικός, με αποτέλεσμα ένα ψευδώς αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. 
*3) Χαμηλό βάρος των παρασίτων στο ζώο-ξενιστή:*
Όπως και στο σημείο 2 (παραπάνω), χαμηλοί αριθμοί παρασίτων γενικά θα ρίξουν χαμηλότερους αριθμούς αυγών ή ωοκύστεων στα κόπρανα του ζώου. Ωστόσο, ο μικρός αριθμός παρασίτων μπορεί μερικές φορές να προκαλέσει σημαντικά συμπτώματα ασθένειας σε ένα ζώο ή να θέσει σε σημαντικό κίνδυνο τους ιδιοκτήτες κατοικίδιων ζώων (π.χ. _Echinococcus_ ), παρά τους μικρούς τους πληθυσμούς. Επειδή η επιπλέουσα αποχέτευση πραγματοποιείται με ανθρώπινο μάτι, είναι πιθανό να χάσετε πολύ μικρό αριθμό ωαρίων ή ωοκύστεων εάν ο κτηνίατρος δεν είναι προσεκτικός και παρατηρητικός, με αποτέλεσμα ένα ψευδώς αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. 

*4) Εργαστικό λάθος και απειρία κτηνιάτρου:* 
Η εξέταση των επιπλεόντων επιφανειών είναι μια δεξιότητα που αποκτήθηκε με χρόνια πρακτικής. Είναι δυνατό για τους άπειρους επαγγελματίες να μην αναγνωρίζουν και να αναγνωρίζουν παρασιτικές ωοκύστες και αυγά και να κάνουν μια ψευδή αρνητική διάγνωση. 

*5) Καταστροφή των παρασιτικών αυγών ή ωοκύστεων από το διάλυμα κοπράνων κοπράνων:*
Μερικά από τα διαλύματα που χρησιμοποιούνται στη διαδικασία επίπλευσης των κοπράνων (π.χ. νιτρικό νάτριο και μερικές φορές ακόμη και διάλυμα Sheather's Sugar) μπορούν να παραμορφώσουν ή να καταστρέψουν τις προνύμφες, τα αυγά ή τις ωοκύστεις στο δείγμα κοπράνων , με αποτέλεσμα ψευδώς αρνητικά αποτελέσματα. Τα αυγά και οι ωοκύστες που καταστρέφονται έχουν τόσο να κάνουν με την έμφυτη ευθραυστότητα των ίδιων των παρασίτων όσο και με τα χαρακτηριστικά του μέσου επίπλευσης. Μερικά ανθεκτικά ωάρια (π.χ. ωοκύστες κοκκιδίων) θα επιβιώσουν σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο, ​​ενώ άλλα, πιο εύθραυστα ωάρια (π.χ. _Giardia_κύστεις) μπορεί εύκολα να καταστραφούν. Το διάλυμα θειικού ψευδαργύρου πιστεύεται ότι παραμορφώνει και καταστρέφει τις ωοκύστες, τα αυγά και τις προνύμφες που είναι το λιγότερο από οποιοδήποτε μέσο επίπλευσης (με αποτέλεσμα λιγότερα ψευδώς αρνητικά αποτελέσματα) και είναι το μέσο επιλογής για τα _Giardia_ και _Balantidium_ . Το διάλυμα ζάχαρης Sheather προτιμάται για την ανίχνευση κοκκιδίων, αλλά θα διαστρεβλώνει τις ωοκύστες _Giardia_ πέρα από την αναγνώριση. 

*6) Ορισμένα παράσιτα αυγά δεν επιπλέουν πολύ καλά:*
Ορισμένα «βαριά» αυγά παράσιτο (π.χ. whipworm, _Capillaria_και τα αυγά τρεμούδας) δεν επιπλέουν καλά στο πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενο διάλυμα κοπράνων κοπράνων: νιτρικό νάτριο. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ψευδώς αρνητικά αποτελέσματα (τα αυγά που δεν επιπλέουν δεν μπορούν να ανιχνευθούν). Διαφορετικά διαλύματα επίπλευσης (π.χ. ιωδιούχο κάλιο) μπορεί να απαιτούνται για τη διάγνωση αυτών των βαριών αυγών (βλ. Κεφάλαιο 7 σχετικά με τα καλύτερα διαλύματα κοπράνων κοπράνων). 

*7) Ορισμένα αυγά εκκολάπτονται πολύ νωρίς, καθιστώντας δύσκολο να εντοπιστούν οι μολύνσεις των σκουληκιών:*
Τα αυγά ορισμένων σκουληκιών (π.χ. πολλά είδη πνευμόνων και κάποια είδη εντερικών σκωληκοειδών) αναπτύσσονται και εκκολάπτονται εξαιρετικά γρήγορα, μερικές φορές εκκολάπτοντας ακόμη και προτού τα κόπρανα εγκαταλείψουν το ζώο ξενιστή. Τα εκκολαφθέντα αυγά είναι σπασμένα στην εμφάνιση και είναι αδύνατο να διαγνωστούν με την επίπλευση των κοπράνων. Εκτός από μερικές αργές εξαιρέσεις (π.χ. _Filaroides_προνύμφες), οι περισσότερες εκκολαφθείσες προνύμφες σκουληκιών είναι πολύ κινητικές ή δεν επιπλέουν πολύ καλά, καθιστώντας τους δύσκολο να ανιχνευθούν στην καθημερινή εμφάνιση κοπράνων κοπράνων. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα πολλά ψευδώς αρνητικά κοπάδια κοπράνων. 
*8) Παλιά δείγματα κοπράνων:*
Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το δείγμα κοπράνων (πέραν των 30 λεπτών που αφήνουν το ζώο), τόσο περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι να πάρεις ένα ψευδώς αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. Οι εύθραυστες ωοκύστεις αρχίζουν να εκφυλίζονται και να διασπώνται, τα αυγά σκουληκιών αρχίζουν να εκκολάπτονται και οι κινητικές προνύμφες των σκουληκιών αρχίζουν να αφήνουν τα περιττώματα (μεταναστεύουν από τα κοπάδια πάνω στο γκαζόν και στο έδαφος). Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα καθιστούν τα παρασιτικά αυγά, τις προνύμφες και τις ωοκύστες όλο και πιο δύσκολο να ανιχνευθούν και να αυξήσουν την πιθανότητα ενός ψευδώς αρνητικού αποτελέσματος. 

*9) Μερικοί παρασιτικοί οργανισμοί παράγουν σοβαρές ενδείξεις προτού τα αυγά ή οι ωοκύστες εμφανιστούν στην πραγματικότητα στο poo:*
Μπορεί να χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος (π.χ. έως 15 ημέρες για κοκκίδια), από την στιγμή της αρχικής λοίμωξης του ξενιστή, πριν αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται αυγά ή ωοκύστεις που έχουν υποστεί κοπράσματα στα κόπρανα ενός ζώου-ξενιστή, προκειμένου να ανιχνευθούν με περιττώματα κοπράνων. Μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα, μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σοβαρά κλινικά συμπτώματα παρασιτισμού (ανάλογα με τα είδη των παρασίτων), χωρίς να υπάρχουν ορατά αυγά ή ωοκύστεις στα περιττώματα. 

*10) Κακή διάγνωση του σωστού είδους των παρασίτων:*
Πρόκειται για ένα συνδυασμό ψευδώς θετικών και ψευδών αρνητικών συνθηκών. Πολλά αυγά παρασιτικών σκωλήκων και οι προνύμφες μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους, όπως και μερικές πρωτοζωικές ωοκύστεις. Ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα είναι το _Capillaria_ και το _Trichuris_(whipworm) αυγά - αυτά τα αυγά φαίνονται σχεδόν ταυτόσημα μεταξύ τους. Είναι εύκολο για τους κτηνιάτρους για τη διάγνωση εσφαλμένα ένα ζώο ως θετικό για ένα συγκεκριμένο παράσιτο όταν είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, θετική για ένα διαφορετικό οργανισμό με παρόμοια εμφάνιση αυγό ή ωοκύστεων. Το παρασιτικό είδος που έχει διαγνωστεί εσφαλμένα είναι ένα ψευδώς θετικό αποτέλεσμα και το είδος των παρασίτων που αφέθηκε αδιάγνωστο, ως αποτέλεσμα αυτής της λανθασμένης αναγνώρισης, είναι ένα ψευδώς αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό πλαστοπροσωπίας μπορεί να έχει επιπτώσεις για τη διάγνωση και την εξήγηση των κλινικών συμπτωμάτων ενός ζώου: για παράδειγμα, η διάγνωση της whipworm θα μπορούσε να εξηγήσει τα συμπτώματα ενός ζώου κολίτιδα, όμως, αν τα αυγά των παρασίτων που βρέθηκαν ήταν στην πραγματικότητα _Capillaria_ τα αυγά (που δεν προκαλούν ασθένεια), τότε τα πιθανά συμπτώματα κολίτιδας θα ήταν απίθανο να έχουν σχέση με αυτό το εύρημα των παρασίτων.

----------


## anonymous

Ριξτε μια ματια και για κανενα κοντινο εργαστηριο ρε παιδια.
Οχι δεν εννοω ... τυροκομειο!  Εργαστηριο μικροβιολογικο εννοω! ...

(παιζει και να ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα μου αυτο.  Οποτε καλη συνεχεια σε ολους σας! :-) )

----------


## adreas

Οι   φλώροι   τουλάχιστον   από  όσο   ξέρω  και  έχω   παρατηρήσει   δεν  είναι  ανάγκη   να  είναι   ζευγάρι   και να ταΐζονται  μόλις   τους  βάλεις   μαζί  μετά  από  λίγο   δίνει  ό  ένας  φαγητό  στον  άλλον  μάλιστα  σχεδόν  πάντα  ο  ποιο   παλιός  η  ο  ποιο  εξοικειωμένος   μα  τον  χώρο  που  βρίσκεται  η  αυτός  που  είναι  ψηλά  στην  ιεραρχία  του  χώρου  για  αυτό  και  το  καθρεφτάκι που είπε  ο  Μιχάλης  μπορεί  να βλέπει  άλλον  φλώρο  μέσα  και  θέλει  να  τον  ταΐσει.  Πριν   χρόνια  πήγα  σε  φίλο  μικροβιολόγο   και του  είπα  θα σου  δίνω  η με το μήνα   η  με  το τεμάχιο   δηλαδή  κάθε πουλί και ένα  τα κόπρανα   να  τους κάνεις  εξέταση.  Ναι   μου λέει θέλω  αλλά  είναι  αδύνατον   γιατί  δεν  έχω μάθει  πάνω στα μικρόβια  των ζώων  και  μου  είναι αδύνατον  γιατί  δεν έχω  και την κατάλληλη βιβλιογραφία να συγκρίνω τα  δείγματα   οπότε το  πέρασα και αυτό.  Ακόμα  και   ο  κτηνίατρος  που  πάμε   γιατί  έχω  προσπαθήσει  με  πολλούς να  συνεργαστώ  δεν  έχουν εμπειρία   πάνω σε  αυτά  και είμαι ο μοναδικός που τους πάω  με αποτέλεσμα   να  μην μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε  κάπου.  Και   αυτοί   που βγαίνουν  τώρα  αν  συνεχίσουμε   να  τους  στέλνουμε  δείγματα  θα  αποκτήσουν εμπειρία  σιγά  σιγά  και θα γίνουν  καλοί  με  σωστά  αποτελέσματα. Γιατί  κανένας   από  αυτούς   δεν  είναι  πτηνίατρος  αλλά  κτηνίατρος  με  αλλά με  κάποια εργασία  πάνω σε αυτά.

----------


## amatina

Δημήτρη για το Baycox 2,5% τοποθέτηση κτηνιάτρου μεταξύ άλλων λέει. Οι  δόσεις στα κοτόπουλα δεν είναι κατάλληλα για στρουθιόμορφα και ακόμη και μέσα σε αυτά υπάρχουν διάφορες δοσολογίες, ανάλογα με το είδος του ζώου, το είδος του παρασίτου coccidian και φορτίου. Οι θεραπείες θα πρέπει να είναι εξατομικευμένη ανάλογα με το είδος (ακριβής δόση, αν πρόκειται για μια καρδερίνα ή ένα καναρίνι) και ειδικότερα σύμφωνα με coccidian καθώς υπάρχουν με τους κύκλους 7, 15,21 ημέρες ....; PQ η επανάληψη της θεραπείας 15 ημέρες, εάν δεν ξέρετε αν έχουμε αυτόν τον κύκλο coccidian.
Οπότε μάλλον δεν ισχύει ο παραπάνω συλλογισμός σου.
Τελειώνοντας λέει. Τέλος, μιλώντας για την Vit K και Baycox. Δεν υπάρχουν επιστημονικά στοιχεία που να δικαιολογούν τη χρήση τους από κοινού. Η βιταμίνη Κ είναι που εμπλέκονται στην πήξη του αίματος και δεν έχει Baycox ανταγωνισμός στην πήξη επομένως δεν χρειάζεται. Ένα άλλο πράγμα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε θεραπείες για κοκκίδια με αυτά αν εργάζονται ανταγωνισμός sulfamides της βιταμίνης Κ, και πιο συγκεκριμένα για την χλωρίδας του εντέρου που λειτουργεί με την παραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ως προς τα σκουληκια , δεν μπορω να ξερω αν η μεταφορα του δειγματος εγινε με τροπο που απεκλειε αλλοιωση των αποτελεσματων απο εκκολαψη αυγων τους αλλα ενας φλωρος που ζει εστω με μικροτερο αριθμο σκουληκιων αρχικα , για τοσα χρονια μεσα σε ενα κλουβι , αποκλειεται να μην εχει γινει φορεας πολυ ισχυροτερου του αρχικου αριθμου . Τα σκουληκια παρασιτουν στην τροφη του φλωρου εντος των εντερων . Σε 12 χρονια 2 αυγα να ειχε κονομησει μονο πριν τοσα χρονια , τωρα θα ηταν κοκκαλα στο χωμα ... Παρολα αυτα ας δεχτω αυτη την εξηγηση για πιθανο λαθεμενο αποτελεσμα 

Για τα κοκκιδια αν και ημουν σαφης οτι ζητουσα καποια μαρτυρια αμεση απο επαφη μελους με ελληνα πτηνιατρο ή γνωστων του απο διασταυρωμενη τετοια επαφη , να παραθεσω και γω γνωμη πασιγνωστου πτηνιατρου του Todisco 

*Κοκκιδίωση στα πτηνά συντροφιάς - pet bird coccidiosis  ποστ 9*που σε ερευνα σε καναρινια , ειδος passerines οπως οι φλωροι , αναφερει καθαρα τα 2 ml στο λιτρο baycox

ενω ο Kιουτηλ σε βιβλιο του σε σχετικο πινακα δινει για την ουσια του την toltrazuril 

http://avianmedicine.net/wp-content/...hes_mynahs.pdf

στη σελιδα 890 τα 180 mg στο λιτρο νερου ( θυμιζω οτι 25 mg εχει 1 ml baycox ) δηλαδη πολυ περισσοτερο 

Ομως ολοι οσοι εχουμε γραψει στο φιλο εδω , εχουμε γνωση και της δοσολογιας και των ημερων ( κανονικης αγωγης και επαναληψης με ενδιαμεσο κενο ) για κοκκιδια καναρινιων και ευρωπαικων finches και αυτη περιμενω να διασταυρωθει απο περισσοτερα μελη .  Αυτο μαλλον περιμενει να ακουσει και ο φιλος . Συμφωνουμε με οσα γνωριζουμε απ πτηνιατρους (οχι απ το μυαλο μας ) με το 1 ml ; καλα ειναι να ειχε την μαρτυρια μας  .... 


Βεβαια ειτε τα σκουληκια αντιμετωπισει , ειτε τα κοκκιδια , δεν ακουω εναλλακτικη για το προβλημα που στο τελευταιο του ποστ μας ειπε ξανα οτι παραμενει .Δεν νομιζω η γλωσσα υπο φλεγμονη να ειναι κατι ασημαντο ...


* περι βιταμινης Κ αν και δεν ειναι κατι αμεσα ζητουμενο εδω .....   η βιταμινη Κ ειναι αιμοστατικη .Στις κοκκιδιωσεις συμβαινουν μικροαιμοραγιες στα τριχοειδη αιμοφορα αγγεια του εντερου . Παραλληλα ειναι μια βιταμινη που δημιουργει ο οργανισμος στο εντερο μεσω καποιων βακτηριων . Κατα τη χρηση σουλφοναμιδων αυτα περιοριζονται και εμμεσα και η δημιουργια της . Το baycox δεν εχει δραση σε βακτηρια , εκτος αν δινουμε παραλληλα καποια αντιβιωση . Ομως ο αιμοστατικος χαρακτηρας της και η ελλειψη που συχνα συμβαινει σε διαταραχες εντερικες , σε λογικα πλασια , κανουν χρησιμη της χορηγηση της .Ομως αν ενα πουλι τρωει συχνα ριγανη αλλα και αρκετα πρασινα χορταρικα , συνηθως εχει υπερεπαρκεια

----------


## amatina

> Τα σκουληκια ομως δεν μπορουν να εμφανισθουν απο το πουθενα στο πουλι ξαφνικα σε αυτη την ηλικια (εκτος αν ηταν σχετικα προσφατα πχ 1 χρονο σε αιχμαλωσια και προερχομενο απ τη φυση ή ταιζομενο με ζωντανα σκουληκια ή αλλα εντομα τα οποια ειναι φορεις αυτων των παρασιτων ) και αν υπηρχαν , εδω και αρκετα χρονια , θα ειχαν γιγαντωθει μεσα του


Τα μολυσμένα αυγά Ascaridia galli  μπορεί να τα έλαβε  μέσω μολυσμένου νερού ή ζωοτροφών πρόσφατα, και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι τα είχε αρκετά χρόνια πριν
Τα δεδομένα που αναφέρθηκαν στο πειραματικό μέρος αυτής της μελέτης προέρχονται από ζώα με μακροχρόνια λοίμωξη (≥ 28 εβδομάδες). Ο κύκλος ζωής του H. gallinarum και του A. galli μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί στις 5 και 8 εβδομάδες αντιστοίχως, με αμφότερα τα νηματώδη που απαιτούν παρόμοιο χρονικό διάστημα για να γίνουν πλήρως εμβρυοποιημένα τα αυγά τους [42,43], αν και η Α. galli έχει μεγαλύτερη περίοδο προπαραμονής [11,34]. Τόσο οι λοιμώξεις του Α. Galli όσο και του Η. Gallinarum ήταν δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας και περιλάμβαναν εκ νέου μολύνσεις, όπως υποδεικνύεται από την παρουσία προνυμφών που αντιπροσώπευαν περίπου το 15 και το 22% των πληθυσμών Η. Gallinarum και Α. Galli αντίστοιχα. ...

----------


## Lorthos

Αυτές τις μέρες που χορηγήθηκε το baycox πρόσεξα ξανά κάποιες άσχημες κουτσουλιές σαν αυτές στην δεύτερη εικόνα, πρώτο ποστ, σελίδα 10. Είναι βαρύ φάρμακο;
Ακολουθώντας την θεραπεία απο το εργαστήριο, αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα χορήγησης baycox και ακολουθούν 2 μέρες με βιταμίνες και προβιοτικά και μια μέρα με 4 σταγόνες Teniazine στα 100 ml νερού.

Τρώει και κελαηδά αλλά συνεχίζει συχνά να γλύφει τα κάγκελα, η γλώσσα του απο όσο είδα έχει παραμείνει στην ίδια κατάσταση αλλά δε ξέρω πως να τον βοηθήσω σε αυτό αφού το nystamysyn προηγουμένως δε το δεχόταν ούτε με απευθείας χορήγηση στο στόμα ούτε στο νερό του.

----------


## jk21

το baycox και μαλιστα σε 1ml στο λιτρο , δεν εχει κανενα λογο να δημιουργει προβληματα 

το οτι το πουλι γλειφει συνεχως τα καγκελα , δειχνει τον ερεθισμο που εχει στη γλωσσα (και ευχομαι μονο εκει )  . Απο κει και περα εγω εχω πει την αποψη μου και για nystamysin και για pyravlex . Ευχομαι να εχεις εναλλακτικες που να μπορουν να εφαρμοστουν

----------


## Lorthos

Σημερα τελειώνουν οι θεραπείες που προτάθηκαν απο το διαγνωστικό κέντρο. 
Σχετικά με τη γλώσσα του, ρώτησα τη γιατρό και μου είπε πως ίσως δε το επινε ούτε στο νερό γιατί ήταν υπερβολική η ποσότητα του ανα 100ml. 

 Μου είπε πως στο λίτρο νερού δίνεται ποσότητα nystamysyn 0,2 ml αν και είχα διαβάσει εδώ στο φορουμ πως σε κάποιον ο κτηνιατρός του του είχε πει 1ml ανά λίτρο.

Μου πρότεινε να βάλω φλουκοναζολη για μια βδομάδα στο νερό του για τη γλώσσα.

----------


## jk21

Οπως σου ειχα πει στο ποστ 70 , η δοσολογια νερου που σου ειχα δωσει (και ειχα εξηγησει πως την ειχα υπολογισει ) δεν ηταν κατι επισημο , αν και ειχε δοθει στο παρελθον σε πουλια χωρις προβλημα (οχι σε ιθαγενη που ξερουμε οτι ειναι περιεργα στις ξενες γευσεις )  . Επισημη ειναι η δοσολογια 0.075 ml δυο φορες την ημερα για πουλι 22.5 γρ  ( υπολογισμενη βαση κτηνιατρικου εγχειριδιου που εδινε :   300,000 IU /kg p.o. q12  δηλαδη πρωι και απογευμα (το nystamysyn εχει 100000 iu ανα ml ),[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0)]h[/COLOR]οπως μου ειχε δειξει πτηνιατρος και για αυτο σου προτεινα τοτε τα 0.08 ml  .Eιναι δοσμενη απο πτηνιατρο και διασταυρωμενη και απο προτασεις αντιστοιχες αλλων πτηνιατρων σε πουλια (καναρινια , ιθαγενη , παπαγαλους ) αλλων μελων στο παρελθον του φορουμ . Στο νερο να συστηνεται τοση μικρη ποσοτητα δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε απο γιατρο  , εχω ακουσει ομως το 1 ml στο λιτρο που ανεφερες σε συσταση πτηνιατρου προς μελη μας για megabacteria  ( με οχι ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσματα συνηθως ) 

Σε ηλεκτρονικη εκδοση βιβλιου γνωστου ευρωπαιου κτηνιατρου (  Kιουτηλ ) υπαρχει δοσολογια για passerines  στη σελ 890 

http://avianmedicine.net/wp-content/...hes_mynahs.pdf

στα 200000 iu  δηλαδη 2 ml nystamysyn στο λιτρο  (το nystamysyn εχει 100000 iu ανα ml ) αλλα με ταυτοχρονη χορηγηση φαρμακου και στο νερο αλλα και στην τροφη  2 ml στο κιλο  τροφης δηλαδη  0.02 ml στα 10 γρ μαλακης  (με υγρασια ) αυγοτροφης    που αυξανει περαιτερω την ποσοτητα που λαμβανει τελικα ενα πουλι 

Πραττεις οπως νομιζεις και εφοσον εχεις επαφη με πτηνιατρο , πραξε οπως οριζει εκεινος που εχει και την ευθυνη .Η φλουκοναζολη ειναι σαφως ισχυροτερη  ( σε δραση και επιβαρυνση ) της νυστατινης και δρα μεσω του αιματος . 


Την εικονα της γλωσσας την ειδε ; συμφωνησε για το προβλημα της ; σου ανεφερε πιθανη αιτια ;  Ευχομαι να ειναι μυκητας και να εχει αποτελεσμα το φαρμακο αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος  εντελως


Βαλε και κουτσουλιες - κοιλια του πουλιου αν ειναι εφικτο

----------


## Lorthos

Δε μου είχαν απαντήσει στο email οπότε εκανα ανάρτηση στη ομάδα του εργαστηρίου στο FB με τις φωτογραφίες της γλώσσας και μου έδωσε εκείνη την απάντηση.
Και εμένα μου φάνηκε μικρή η προτεινόμενη ποσότητα nystamysyn αν και δεν έχω και γνώσεις για το φάρμακο.

Ρώτησα για δοσολογία της φλουκοναζόλης και μου πρότεινε ένα καψάκι των 100mg σε 500ml νερού για 7 ημέρες.

----------


## jk21

Για την δοσολογια που αναφερεις δεν θα σου πω αν την θεωρω σωστη , ακινδυνη ή επικινδυνη , γιατι δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος να μιλησω εγκυρα για κατι τετοιο

Θα σου πω μονο οτι η δοσολογια που αναφερεται σε κτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια  δινει διαλυση στο λιτρο πολυ λιγοτερων mg αν υπολογιστει με την ιδια λογικη που υπολογιζα το nystamysyn που εβγαινε πολυ πολυ περισσοτερα mg ( σκεψου εδω που βγαινει αρκετα λιγοτερα )  .....  Πληαιον της δοσολογιας που λες εχω δει σε αλλα εγχειριδια καποια για χρηση ανα 48ωρο και αν θυμαμαι για 3 φορες (καπου τοσο ) χορηγηση χωρις σε αυτη την αναφορα μου να μπορω να σου δωσω στοιχεια (δεν τα εχω κρατησει )  . Η δοσολογια που αναφερεις επισης ειναι κατα πολυ ισχυροτερη αυτης που εχουμε χρησιμοποιησει εδω σε πουλια με συμπτωματα megabacteria  ( που ειναι καπως πιο πυκνη της προτεινομενης για candidiasis ) .Ομως εχεις να κανεις με πτηνιατρο και ακολουθεις τις εντολες του ....


http://booksforvet.com/wp-content/up...aformulary.pdf 

σελ 145 φλουκοναζολη σε πτηνα 2-5 mg ανα κιλο καθε μερα

https://veteriankey.com/passeriforme...erching-birds/




> Fluconazole
> 
> 
> 
> 5–10 mg/kg, PO, q24h
> Candidiasis


10 mg ανα κιλο σημαινει  1 mg για 100 γρ πουλι και 0.25 mg ανα 25 γρ πουλι  . Αν πινει 4 ml νερο την ημερα και σε αυτο το νερο λαμβανει τα 0.25 mg , τοτε στα 1000 ml νερο για να εχει την ιδια πυκνοτητα η ουσια , πρεπει να βαλουμε 0.25 mg χ  250  ( το 1000 ειναι 250 φορες περισσοτερο απο το 4 ) δηλαδη ποσοτητα  62.5 mg 

Ομως μπορει ο γιατρος να εχει αλλες πηγες που αναφερουν πολυ περισσοτερο .Εγω απλα παραθετω οτι εχω

----------


## Lorthos

Πράγματι, είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος τώρα και δε ξέρω αν θα τον επιβαρύνει η φλουκοναζόλη δεδομένου ότι μέσα σε ένα μήνα είχε πάρει αβιομισιν και μόλις σταματήσανε οι θεραπείες με baycox και teniazine.

Ίσως αν ξαναδοκιμάσω με νυσταμισίν στο νερό σε λιγότερη αναλογία από όσο του είχα βάλει όταν δεν το έπινε, το 1ml/λίτρο να είναι αρκετά αραιό ώστε να μη το καταλάβει και να πίνει κανονικά το νερό.

Τις 2-3 τελευταίες βραδιές άρχισε και πέφτει στον ύπνο του απο το κλαράκι που κοιμάται, το ίδιο που παθαίνει τον τελευταίο μισό χρόνο και ο παππούς καρδερίνα που τώρα δε βλέπει από καταρράκτη. Μάλλον τον έπιασαν και αυτόν τα γεράματα σιγά σιγά.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω αποψη που να μπορω να πιστοποιησω , για την υψηλη δοσολογια ( την δοσολογια τελος παντων που σου συστηθηκε ) 

για χαμηλοτερη δοσολογια βασισμενη στα 5 mg ανα κιλο , δεν εχω παρατηρησει προβληματα σε επιβαρυμενα πουλια ακομα και αν παιρνανε και αλλα φαρμακα (συχνο σε περιπτωσεις μικροβιακης λοιμωξης με παραλληλα συμπτωματα μεγαμπακτηρια που πουλια περνανε και φλουκοναζολη και αντιβιωση ) 

Αυτο ομως που πρεπει να σου πω , ειναι οτι εχεις ακομα ενα συμπτωμα απ οσα περιγραφεις ,που το πουλακι δεν δειχνει καλα και κατι πρεπει να γινει . Εχεις ξεκινησει επαφη με γιατρο , εχεις συγκεκριμενες προτασεις απ αυτον και δεν θα ειμαι εγω που θα σου πω μην τις κανεις ή καντες οπως και να σου τις συστησει . Ειτε θα πρεπει να παρεις τις αποφασεις σου ειτε θα πρεπει και μελη που εχουν δωσει τη γνωμη τους (και αλλα ισως )  , να παρουν ξανα θεση με τα νεα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα και να σου δωσεις μια πληρη εικονα ωστε τελικα να αποφασισεις

----------

